# What's fer dinner?



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 22, 2009)

I made some gumbo for dinner tonight. Here it is just before cooking, don't it look purty!







What you all cookin'?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 22, 2009)

:clap: Good enough for the front cover of a magazine!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 22, 2009)

Where's the orchids??!!!!! It ain't complete without them.


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2009)

We're having Swai fish for dinner. Anyone ever cooked it? I guess it's a type of Vietnamese catfish. Should be interesting.


----------



## Clark (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello Tom.
Q: On the lower portion of the kettle, about two vegetables up, is that fish or reptile, the white piece with the diagonal lines?
I'm hungry now!
Thanks. Clark


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm sure it's fish but I thought gumbo required lots of reductions! Too much Top Chef!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks nice and hearty, besides being colorful.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 23, 2009)

You are making me hungry! I just came from the gym!!!!!!:sob:


Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 23, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Hello Tom.
> Q: On the lower portion of the kettle, about two vegetables up, is that fish or reptile, the white piece with the diagonal lines?
> I'm hungry now!
> Thanks. Clark



Nope, not a reptile, it is just squid! 

Eric, lots of reductions? Hell, no, just throw it in the pot and go....I use a very simple method and it comes out pretty damn good.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2009)

OK, enjoy!


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2009)

spaghetti and meatballs. meatballs cooking in aluminum pan on grill.


----------



## Clark (Aug 30, 2009)

steak on grill, fried green tomatoes, roasted red potato (pan on grill).


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 30, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> steak on grill, fried green tomatoes, roasted red potato (pan on grill).



What time's dinner :wink:?

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2009)

Ummmmmmm! Pass the A-1!


----------



## Clark (Oct 3, 2009)

Grilled burgers on bakery onion rolls, potato salad.
And beer.


----------



## P-chan (Oct 3, 2009)

Tacos...I'm lazy today! That gumbo sure looks yummy. :drool:


----------



## suss16 (Oct 3, 2009)

A grilled marbled NY strip with asparagus and a romaine based salad... no A-1, just the fabulous flavor of a grilled angus.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 3, 2009)

Ha! This thread is still alive. Let's see, today it is going to be BBQ - my girlfriend just adores BBQ American style (well, almost). Anything will do, but she favors pork spare ribs, followed closely by rib eye steaks, and then good old hamburgers, plus any of these served with potato salad or french fries. So, I don't know which it will be today, but once she makes the decision, that is what I'll make. To her such BBQ is exotic!


----------



## P-chan (Oct 3, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Ha! This thread is still alive. Let's see, today it is going to be BBQ - my girlfriend just adores BBQ American style (well, almost). Anything will do, but she favors pork spare ribs, followed closely by rib eye steaks, and then good old hamburgers, plus any of these served with potato salad or french fries. So, I don't know which it will be today, but once she makes the decision, that is what I'll make. To her such BBQ is exotic!



:rollhappy: You can't go wrong with BBQ! Especially ribs! Yum!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 3, 2009)

Made my white lasagna, using finely hand chopped veal stew meat and chanterelles....side dish was sauteed lacinato kale, leeks, and tromboncino squash (all home grown) along with butternut squash and chanterelles.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2009)

Geez, this is embarrasing!  Filet mignon and a piece of bread!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 4, 2009)

She chose pork ribs. We decided on a salad instead of fries and had grilled shrimp as an appetizer. The drink is a sweet cocktail made of mango liqueur and mandarin orange nectar. Of course I drank a beer while grilling...


----------



## Clark (Oct 4, 2009)

I hope that 's one portion .


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2009)

Do you carry your camera everywhere you go, Tom??? oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 4, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Do you carry your camera everywhere you go, Tom??? oke:



Of course! Ah, but then again, I can't show you many of them since they are too personal...

The funny part is that I never take pictures of food unless my girlfriend urges me to. There is a funny habit that people have here - if they go out to eat and are impressed with the meal, out come the cell phones and everyone is clicking away. The shots are then promptly sent to their friends and family members. You wouldn't believe the number of pictures I see of food from all over the world, especially Europe. Pretty funny.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2009)

Interesting, ever have short ribs of beef BBQ there? What is the salad? At first I thought it was bulger wheat couscous.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2009)

... had chicken barbecue dinner from the nearby fire station fundraiser... sorry no pictures of it, I ate it too quickly. ribs look nice, though


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 4, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Interesting, ever have short ribs of beef BBQ there? What is the salad? At first I thought it was bulger wheat couscous.



Eric, I can get short ribs at Costco. Haven't made any yet, but I'll try sometime this year. What you're seeing on the top of the salad are chopped sweet onions and basal - the salad itself is mostly mizuna (a Japanese mustard green, mildly flavored), Japanese cucumbers, avocado, Japanese bacon, tomato, and some olives. I like to put a little sesame dressing on it.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2009)

MMMMMMMMM{substitute Turkey bacon}!!
Imagine MacDonalds has a southwestern salad similar minus the avacado!


----------



## Clark (Oct 18, 2009)

Grilled turkey sausage (sliced), mixed w/ linguini, cooked tomatoes, 'chard, garlic, olive oil.
Last night, but too bloated to post.


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 19, 2009)

not today and not made by me, but something worth to look and taste  linsentopf mit blutwurst from herbstmarkt in dresden:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 23, 2009)

no pics, but some home-made toaster oven pizzas made out of naan bread (tandoori shape), sauce, sharp cheddar, roasted garlic (all toasted), then topped with garlic powder, romano cheese and wild mushrooms that were broiled in butter + olive oil (shelf mushrooms growing on fallen or weakened black ash). about to head to freezer and get some friendly's mixed sherbet.

a pakistani graduate student living in our housing co-op when at school got me into making mini pizzas on naan bread and all sorts of whatever toppings you could think up, and they fit right in the toaster oven. luckily wegmans and tops carry naan bread or I'd be up a creek. I have recipes for making naan bread but haven't made any yet


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 23, 2009)

No name for this dish, but....I sauteed garlic, hot pepper, an onion, a pint of grape tomatoes, an anchovy, a little sugar, and a chopped fennel bulb in olive oil. Added some red wine, then 1.5 lbs of squid. Let it cook down awhile...added a lot of tarragon. Reduced the liquid....then added some halibut chunks and a few shrimp...when it was ready, added some mussels. Just before serving, I put chopped fennel fronds on top...served over spinach fetucchine...I liked it! Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2009)

Argh! No dinner last night, too tired from rough day at work, then car shopping including rude salesman, and short film festival. Too busy so far today, unpacking new plants to eat!


----------



## Clark (Oct 24, 2009)

oven pork roast, broccoli (ev olive oil, garlic), corn w/o cob.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 24, 2009)

Ahhhh....rabbit! Cooked with chanterelles, parsnip, and shallots in a white wine sauce over strozzapretti (?) pasta, with roasted sweet potato, butternut squash, parsnip, and chanterelles on the side....


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 24, 2009)

lol! your dinners sound like a menu right out of bon appetite magazine! your recipes have lots of things that I've never cooked with, and I think i'll have to check some of them out.
by the way, are chanterelles sort of still in season right now? I was at nelson swamp taking some pics for a botanist and on the way out I saw some mushrooms that looked a bit like them, but I thought they were in season more around the middle to end of august? many were 'old' but a few were still on the edge of being fresh looking sort of. I took some pics but haven't uploaded them yet. peachy orange, and sort of funnel-ish shaped slopign upwards, underside don't have the usual fins that you'd see on shelf mushrooms or the buttons you find in the store after they open up all the way; look more like veins running all over instead of 'neat' up and down


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2009)

Maybe you read my previous wild mushroom taste test!? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 25, 2009)

um, i may have forgotten.. tell us again!

actually, one brave soul told me that if you aren't sure about the edibility of a mushroom, just 'touch' it to your tongue. if it tastes bitter then don't eat the rest of it. I haven't bothered to test that out as he may just want me out of the picture (smile)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 25, 2009)

Chanterelles are in season variously, depending on where they come from. I have no idea where these are from, only that they are relatively cheap ($14/lb) as compare to the usual $20-30/lb....and decent, not slimy or dried out. As for the taste of a "poisonous" mushroom....I wouldn't go by that..apparently Amanita verna and phalloides (both called, appropriately, "death cap" or "destroying angel") taste like regular mushrooms......Take care, Eric


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 26, 2009)

and some very eatable mushrooms taste like ... raw. after boiling them they are pretty eatable. if any of mushrooms are eatable at all - not my favorites. but I know people whe could spend every minute of autumn in forrest picking up mushrooms. even more than they can eat. can't understand them 

today's very simple salad: boiled potetoes, tomatos, paprika, red onion, capers, black olives, oil and basil.


----------



## British Bulldog (Oct 26, 2009)

How the hell can you lot spend so much time discussing FOOD.............when you have so many beautiful paphs needing your time??


Just going out to shoot some pheasant.............did I really say that??


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 26, 2009)

pheasant...yum...been too many years since I have had pheasant. They are not an numerous these last 10 years. I used to see ring-necks all the time but have only seen one in the past 5 years....turkeys galore this year though....KILL...did u infer KILL...


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 26, 2009)

lipelgas said:


> not today and not made by me, but something worth to look and taste  linsentopf mit blutwurst from herbstmarkt in dresden:


Lisentopf...yum...but would prefer another wurst and not blutwurst...bauernwurst


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 26, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Ahhhh....rabbit! Cooked with chanterelles, parsnip, and shallots in a white wine sauce over strozzapretti (?) pasta, with roasted sweet potato, butternut squash, parsnip, and chanterelles on the side....


 did I miss my dinner invite Eric? mmmmm..the nutty flavor of parsnips combined with rabbit...I think homemade egg noodle would have been a better choice though over strozzapreti which I prefer with pesto


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 26, 2009)

Normally I use egg noodles (not homemade though...) but I wanted to try the strozzapretti for a change...next time I'm going back to the egg noodles...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 26, 2009)

I made a dashi-based soup with various fresh vegetables, shrimp, tofu and udon. Crab and tofu "fritters" with a broth and shoyu dipping sauce for starters. Sake for sure, but there will be some tea shortly.


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 27, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> Lisentopf...yum...but would prefer another wurst and not blutwurst...bauernwurst



can't imagine christmas without blutwurst! it goes with sour cream, cowberry jam and sauerkraut. and of course pork and meat in jelly with mustard. :rollhappy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 27, 2009)

streetmorrisart said:


> I made a dashi-based soup with various fresh vegetables, shrimp, tofu and udon. Crab and tofu "fritters" with a broth and shoyu dipping sauce for starters. Sake for sure, but there will be some tea shortly.



I think you're turning Japanese, I really think so!

Cool, this thread is still going. Sounds yummy!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 27, 2009)

lipelgas said:


> can't imagine christmas without blutwurst! it goes with sour cream, cowberry jam and sauerkraut. and of course pork and meat in jelly with mustard. :rollhappy:


 Sülze...ahhhh...hate it but one of my father's favorite dishes. I have never liked blood sausage but maybe I have never had a very good one.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 27, 2009)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Normally I use egg noodles (not homemade though...) but I wanted to try the strozzapretti for a change...next time I'm going back to the egg noodles...


 Eric I have a Spätzle maker. I make the dough and put it in the hopper of the Spätzle maker, over a pot of boiling water. Run the hopper back and forth and voila...homemade egg noodles...they are a breeze to make and delicious! Let me know if you want the recipe


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> Eric I have a Spätzle maker. I make the dough and put it in the hopper of the Spätzle maker, over a pot of boiling water. Run the hopper back and forth and voila...homemade egg noodles...they are a breeze to make and delicious! Let me know if you want the recipe


Please post it. It would be interesting to compare with my Grandma's -- who used to cut the dough off a board into boiling water. I loved her spätzles, covered with butter and fried onions.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 27, 2009)

Sure...I'll go for it...I'm not much in the dough department...I'll leave that to my wife (she just made kreplach yesterday with leftover chicken, some added liver, onions, dill, and homemade noodle dough...) Myself, today I made picadillo with ground buffalo, onions, garlic, hot pepper, potato, in chicken broth seasoned with capers, green olives, and Spanish smoked paprika...at the end I added chopped green apple and cilantro........tasted good!) Take care, Eric


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2009)

hey eric, I was going to ask what brand the capers are that you get (that are salted, not pickled). when I was last at the store I found some that were pickled but none salted. if I have a brand name I can search online and find stores that have it
thanks
charles


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 27, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I think you're turning Japanese, I really think so!
> 
> Cool, this thread is still going. Sounds yummy!



Heh, heh... I got it. If I were to turn anything though, it'd be Chinese...I make more Chinese food than any other cuisine and my mom lived in Hong Kong for a long time before she had me...we won't even talk about how I feel about Chinese slipper orchids because there are no words to describe my response. 

Knackwurst and potato pancakes this evening though--more in keeping with my biological heritage!


----------



## Clark (Oct 27, 2009)

tortellini w/chicken based filling, alfredo sauce, garlic bread, and over the head garden greens.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 28, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> Sülze...ahhhh...hate it but one of my father's favorite dishes. I have never liked blood sausage but maybe I have never had a very good one.



Lipelgas is 'talking' about some of my favs. too !!! Esp. the Blutwurst: only problem are the family members (comments) when I start eating it !! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2009)

All this food talk! :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 28, 2009)

Just snacked yesterday - "breakfast" was apple sauce (on the lemony side), "lunch" was _oden_, a boiled dish of fish cakes, taro root, and deep fried tofu, and finally "dinner" was rosemary and broccoli focaccia bread with a salad. All homemade and locally grown or from my own garden.


----------



## Clark (Oct 28, 2009)

No photo Tom?

take-out: hot subs.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 28, 2009)

No particular brand name on my capers...the brand changes from shipment to shipment at my market..but I only use salted capers....much more flavor (and at least a little texture) than the vinagered ones....


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 29, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> Sülze...ahhhh...hate it but one of my father's favorite dishes. I have never liked blood sausage but maybe I have never had a very good one.



hah! you haven't had the good one! the best are of course home made ones, but it is hard to get fresh blood nowerdays. perhaps from transilvania 

the best sülze was made by my mom at home. I'm not sure that you want to know what should be in it, but i saw some of these items in the menu of fear factor :rollhappy:

today: my friend invited me for pancakes with blackcurrant jam.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 29, 2009)

lipelgas said:


> today: my friend invited me for pancakes with blackcurrant jam.



This sounds yummy!!!!!!

Tonight I had soya mince balls accompanied with rice and omelate! Also some broccoli and lettuce for salad...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2009)

Leftover Indian food!


----------



## Clark (Nov 1, 2009)

grilled london broiled, long grain wild rice, green beans(ev olive oil, garlic, frying pan).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 2, 2009)

Yesterday we had pork chops and apple sauce (of course homemade), a lovely salad, and for dessert, these two eclairs. Yummy.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2009)

yikes! enough calories in those two eclairs for three days! i'm sure of course they were very good...

yesterday had pork spiedies on italian bread with pumpkin custard for dessert (a few times)

eric l., I found some capers that had salt on the list of ingredients but also had the vinegar. so far this is the only type I've found (in liquid with vinegar on the label). are the salted capers in a tin with no real liquid, or are the ones I got (salt and vinegar) okay? I figured that if not, I would just use a bunch more of the vinegared ones to make up for the possible lack of flavor


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 4, 2009)

a bit of chinese style (I guess?): chicken in sweet and sour sauce and rice. peppermint tea with ginger. so relaxed!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 4, 2009)

Some eggplants stuffed with vegetables and topped with béchamel cream, spring rolls, omelate and a couple of pieces of leek pie!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 4, 2009)

Salted capers are simply that....capers in a jar covered by salt. Just rinse it off and toss the capers in your meal...much tastier than vinegared capers.
Meanwhile, tonight was cassoulet...no recipe, just sort of made it up...
roasted duck legs, then picked off the meat (ate the skin separately). Mixed the duck meat in with white cannelini beans, garlic, a parsnip, some collard greens, andouille sausage and a little salt. Baked it in the oven for an hour...mmm! Served it with roasted cauliflower and parsnips, kasha on the side.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2009)

No dinner, just got home from practice 12:30 past midnight, and its bedtime!


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 5, 2009)

I ate steamed rice and broccoli with cheese sauce. Oh, and I drank a glass of iced tea.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 5, 2009)

500 gr wild collected mushrooms (5 different species) sauté with little olive oil, salt and black pepper... some white rice (cooked with two cloves and one cardamom pod... yummy yummy yummy....

Iced White Tee with a rose bud (1/500 ml water) and a little hint of sugar (enhances the rose fragrance!) 

just great


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 5, 2009)

I want what Ramon ^ ate


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 5, 2009)

Lanmark said:


> I want what Ramon ^ ate


:rollhappy::rollhappy: 
OHHH -That does sound good!


----------



## Clark (Nov 5, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> 500 gr wild collected mushrooms (5 different species)



Are you able to collect yourself?(35 years ago we were able).


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 5, 2009)

Clark E said:


> Are you able to collect yourself?(35 years ago we were able).



Yes Sir! we are able to collect them here.... (however, I must admit I normally go for the most profane option: I bought them at the street market )


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 5, 2009)

just a dessert: pears covered with chocolate in red wine sauce


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 5, 2009)

Espresso for now. I have too many irons in the fire to make a fully cohesive meal tonight, but I might find the time to make some sort of spaetzle dish this evening.


----------



## Clark (Nov 5, 2009)

chicken cordon bleu out of a box, noodles from Lipton.
chamomile tea.


----------



## Clark (Nov 9, 2009)

Tuna on toast(3), tomato soup.


----------



## Clark (Nov 20, 2009)

soft tacos(8),with 1 1/2 lbs. ground turkey
bakery blueberry muffin, choc.peanutbutter bombs.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 20, 2009)

Pizza, J. Lohr Cabernet, red and green Santa jujubes.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2009)

i'll go for the pizza (mmmm) but don't need the rest

tonight was leftover venison meatloaf, whipped potatoes with other things in them, and baked beans with other things added in. later topped with cameo apple
oh, there also was a strawberry jam sandwich on wheat bread tossed in there as an appetizer (smile)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 20, 2009)

Stuffed shrimp.....Stuffing was garlic, hot pepper, shallots, a little red sweet pepper, pignoli nuts, some capers, crabmeat, and panko bread crumbs..all moistened with olive oil, a touch of butter, a little white wine and chicken broth. Shoved under the broiler, served with sauteed lacinato kale (with garlic, anchovy, hot pepper, a touch of chicken broth) with a great Argentine Torrontes to glug down....


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2009)

mmm, forget the pizza I was talking about, I'll go for what's above!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 20, 2009)

^^^ditto. Mmmmmmm. :rollhappy:


----------



## Gilda (Nov 20, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> i'll go for the pizza (mmmm) but don't need the rest
> 
> tonight was leftover venison meatloaf, whipped potatoes with other things in them, and baked beans with other things added in. later topped with cameo apple
> oh, there also was a strawberry jam sandwich on wheat bread tossed in there as an appetizer (smile)



Would you share your venison meatloaf receipe ? Hubby got a six pointer Monday and I haven't a clue on how to prepare the venison. I have a roast in my slow cooker tonight and we are going to grill some steaks tommorrow..these are only taste tests to see if we like these cuts or if we need to grind it all .
Thanks !


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 21, 2009)

> I haven't a clue on how to prepare the venison.



Here are just a few ideas:

http://www.justvenisonrecipes.com/index.html

Susan


----------



## Gilda (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Susan ! That is great !:clap:


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 21, 2009)

chicken rolls filled with feta cheese and parsley, turnip and parsnip puree, pear cake with chocolate. my daughter had mood for cooking


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 21, 2009)

as far as the venison, you must first know that it has much less fat in it than other red meat so that it will cook a lot faster. my favorite way of cooking small steaks is to take a cast-iron frying pan or griddle and put some butter and olive oil in it, and put the meat in it. better to use thinner than thicker cuts, though you can do the same with thicker, just takes longer. I put the meat in pan and then turn on the heat to very low. when the one side has turned grey and is done, I turn it over. no searing or anything like that. for being a cold pan and low heat, it will cook quickly. you can cook steaks over a barbecue or gas grill, but since there is not as much fat, you won't get that crunchy, crispy result like with a good, fatty beef steak because the venison doesn't have that much or that kind of fat in it.

another way of using the venison is to make vegetable stews with it; I often use lots of whatever vegetables you like (plus big venison chunks), and use sea salt, bay leaves, worchestershire sauce, and sometimes a little bit of rosemary leaves plus the usual other suspects for making soup or stew (black pepper, garlic etc). if you like marinading things, a 'red wine' type of marinade goes very well with rosemary, which can go well with whatever spices you also use with the marinade.

I would never grind up pieces of venison if you didn't like roasts or large steaks, but make spiedies out of them. not sure if you would know of them in your area but spiedies are a very big thing in the binghamton, ny and surrounding area. basically greek style italian dressing of sorts, sometimes has a little tomato base in it but not the majority; marinade the venison chunks in it, sort of shish kebab size (maybe 1-1/2" wide at most at any cross section) then put on skewers or set on a bread cooling rack and broil or bake. don't need high heat, and they will cook very fast. slide some off a skewer and onto italian bread and enjoy! again it cooks very fast, and if cooked too long can get very dry. undercooking a tiny bit and letting sit for a few minutes and finish cooking and is better than overdoing it. you might be able to find 'state fair spiedie sauce' on the internet or maybe at a larger store; at the ny state fair they have a large booth where they make spiedies with this marinade and they are excellent. I have never had anyone try my venison spiedies made with this marinade ever turn their nose up at them!

if you do have some ground up, meatloaf is great. you really don't have to do anything fancy, if you can find the recipe for standard meatloaf from the fannie farmer home cookbook, I just use that and since the meat can have lower fat, sometimes some saved bacon grease on top or a few strips of bacon over the top can be very good. if you'd like that recipe I can get the book and put it here or in the favorite recipes thread.

I don't try to get too fancy with cuts of venison and involved recipes, using small sizes, slow cooking and butter/olive oil and slow cooking works so well I don't have interest in trying much else. I also enjoy sprinkling garlic salt on the nearly finished product like all my steaks and it is very good, and my favorite is cooking small steaks or chops, and then cooking a few eggs halfway, putting on top of the meat and then lemon-pepper and garlic salt (steak and eggs). love it both for breakfast and dinner! if a piece is shaped funny and has a thick spot, you might be better butterflying the cut where it's thickest and making a wider, thinner piece. roasts may be good, I haven't done as many of them in preference for smaller pieces and steaks/spiedies. also with roasting you would need less time to cook than fattier meats, and maybe slightly less temperature. again erring on slightly 'undercooked', then returning for a few minutes is far better than not watching and letting it cook too long and drying out (and getting very tough). tenderloins in olive oil and butter is excellent, and even my aunt who isn't crazy about meat that might taste 'gamey', loves them

http://www.spiedie.com/ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiedie http://www.spiedies.com/index.php http://www.geography.ccsu.edu/harmonj/atlas/spiedie.htm (links to salamidas spiedie sauce and lupo's spiedie sauce). there are some recipes you can find online just search spiedies recipes

note that the two links above (spiedie.com and spiedies.com) are to two different places


----------



## Gilda (Nov 23, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> but make spiedies out of them. not sure if you would know of them in your area but spiedies are a very big thing in the binghamton, ny and surrounding area. basically greek style italian dressing of sorts, sometimes has a little tomato base in it but not the majority; marinade the venison chunks in it, sort of shish kebab size (maybe 1-1/2" wide at most at any cross section) excellent. I have never had anyone try my venison spiedies made with this marinade ever turn their nose up at them!
> 
> tenderloins in olive oil and butter is excellent, and even my aunt who isn't crazy about meat that might taste 'gamey', loves them
> 
> ...



Thanks Charles ! I have never heard of spiedies , but they sound wonderful ! I will give that a try ! Thank you for the links.

We kept the best cuts (tenderloins, steaks ,rump roasts,) for grilling ,stews etc .The rest we will have made into sausage ( a big thing in this are :wink: ) We have already had sampled some of the sausage and it is the BEST sausage I have ever eaten (sorry Jimmy Dean ). We will try some for burgers as well.

We were pleasantly surprised how tasty and not gamey the meat has been. Hubby is on the hunt again. Because deer are so plentiful now, they have increased the harvest this year.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2009)

lucky him! (and you) I wouldn't do anything to a tenderloin except cook it slowly in some butter (and olive oil but the butter is necessity). they are so tender and good to do anything else that might dry it out or cover up the flavor would be a real shame. again if you are going to grill like charcoal or gas, I would aim for rare because it will end up more than that. I've had venison sausage made with pork and regular sausage fixings and it is good; you can always use that sausage and make some real kicking meatloaf with it as well. definitely try some spiedies! I've seen online recipes but you can get big jugs of lupo's or state fair spiedie sauce through the mail and it's very good

venison can get gamey if you don't prep it right in the field, don't let it cool off enough or if it's a really old deer and you dry it out. i've never had gamey meat, though I did learn the hard way when trying to impress a date long ago by cooking some big venison steaks, but was distracted and they got overdone and very tough..... nobody was impressed

leftover broccoli and cauliflower florets with cheese sauce and lemon pepper, and hot blue corn tortilla chips/ medium salsa


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 23, 2009)

Cod....baked with a sauce of onions, garlic, grape tomatoes, capers, and chopped kalamata olives and basil.....had it with rosemary bread and baby artichokes seared in olive oil with garlic and pine nuts......


----------



## Clark (Nov 26, 2009)

Turkey.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2009)

I didn't have any dinner! ... had so much late lunch and dessert that I'm still not hungry


----------



## Clark (Nov 30, 2009)

Leftovers.


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 30, 2009)

Clark E said:


> Leftovers.



Same here.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2009)

I had no leftovers! 
but a really nice avacado!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 4, 2009)

italian sausage, mushrooms peppers and onions on an onion roll


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 4, 2009)

Fetucchine with lobster sauce....took advantage of the cheap lobsters in the Asian markets...lobster isn't usually very good at this time of year,at least to eat by themselves, so this dish puts them to good use...steam the lobsters briefly...shell them, cut up the meat. Put some of the shells in the steaming water, and simmer to make a stock. Keep the green stuff in a dish for the sauce. Saute leeks, garlic, shallots, mushrooms (I used king oysters for this) and a few grape tomatoes in butter. When ready, add some white wine and sherry, some of the lobster stock and a little saffron. When it begins to reduce, add the bowl of reserved green stuff (roe is better, but there is very little roe in lobsters this time of year). Add the lobster meat and chopped parsley...and some cream. Reduce a little further, then serve over fettucine. Mmmmm!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ Mmmmmmm, sounds delish.


I baked a quarter ham and roasted baby potatoes, brussel sprouts, parsnips, and carrots in olive oil and herbs.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 5, 2009)

Skirt steak...too rainy and cold to grill, so I pan seared it...then while I finished it off in the oven, I sauteed king oyster mushrooms with garlic and shallot, then added some red wine (malbec...drank the rest) and dried porcini with the soaking liquid...then some parsley and a dash of Worcestershire sauce....put the steak back in the pan with the sauce...MMMM! Had it with baked potato and cauliflower roasted with olive oil and a sprinkle of parmesan......


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2009)

This guy is killin' me!1


----------



## etex (Dec 6, 2009)

Yum. Eric, That sounds great. Today, we're having Pizza, what my daughter wants for her 9th BDay!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 6, 2009)

everything! (orchid club christmas party dish-to-pass)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 6, 2009)

Tonight...I was in Chinatown...brought home roast duck, cuttlefish, suckling pig, fried shrimp (the kind with their heads on), string beans, and fresh chow fun..the kind with the dried shrimp in them...Mmmmm!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2009)

PB&J. I'm lazy!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 8, 2009)

Crockpot chicken stew with baby potatoes, mushrooms, carrots and onions. Shortbread cookies for dessert. A glass of cab whilst the cookies bake.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 8, 2009)

Very simple tonight...broiled coho salmon and roasted brussels sprouts....


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 9, 2009)

Quilt guild Christmas potluck-everything you could ever want. However, I do question why someone brought Little Smokies in barbeque sauce and served it cold .


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 10, 2009)

Beet borscht soup. Started out in the crockpot but had to move it to the stove top because I started it a bit too late in the day.  Also in the process of whipping up a batch of cranberry/white chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 11, 2009)

nothing! ate too much at work christmas lunch of chicken riggies (sort of), baked chicken, salad, lots of cookies, and utica greens; and rice for the more asian contingent (I brought egg nog)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 11, 2009)

Squid and mussels over black fettuchine.....sauteed garlic, hot pepper, onion, and some sweet pepper in olive oil...added some white wine ( a really nice Chilean sauvignon blanc!) and a can of crushed tomatoes...added sliced squid...reduced all the liquid....added some parsley and some sliced whelks from a Japanese place near me....added some basil and then the mussels...when done, I ate it! Along with some collard greens stewed in olive oil and water.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Clark (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, murder-burgers, I'm impressed Clarke! :rollhappy:
They have whole filet mignons on sale downstairs so I guess it's steak!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2009)

..... will be baked, (smoked) bone-in ham and home-made applesauce with a few cranberries tossed in

.... waiting for it...


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 24, 2009)

Tonight is tamales with chili, cheese, and sour cream :drool:.


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2009)

Yummy Mexican food in Southern Cal.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 26, 2009)

Joined my future in-laws (my oldest son's fiance's family) for their Christmas dinner..my contribution to the meal was roasted winter veggies...butternut squash, brussels sprouts, parsnips, turnips, and cippolini onions roasted with olive oil, butter, salt and pepper.....came out just right.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 26, 2009)

Left-overs from my Mom's Xmas dinner: turkey, potatoes & gravy, veggies, cabbage rolls and salad. Mmmmmm. Especially delicious since all I have to do is warm it up.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 26, 2009)

My son roasted a goose today.....really simple. Shoved some onions and apples in the cavity, salted and peppered the skin, and roasted it a few hours just pouring off the fat regularly...it was good!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, goose is rich!! Enjoy.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 30, 2009)

Home-made veggie lasagna: broccoli, carrots, onion, spinach, & mushrooms in rich tomato sauce layered with cheese and noodles. Mmmmmm. :drool:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 30, 2009)

Went to Chinatown and got squab...cleaned them by removing the backbone and head, flattened them and roasted them glazed with soy sauce/vinegar/sugar/5 spice powder....sauteed the hearts and livers with cippolini onions and porcini mushrooms, in olive oil and red wine...along with wild rice/brown Jasmine (didn't have enough wild rice...) and roasted brussels sprouts...washed down with a great cabernet......


----------



## lindafrog (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Eric,
We had Phil's fantastic left over tuna casserole, We were returning from downstate when Jeep died on us 60 miles from home. Tow truck towed Jeep on trailer and we rode in the cab all the way home. Don't think I;ve had a better day after dinner in a long time... it was great to be back safe and sound .


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2009)

What a day! No plans yet but I'm not straying to far from home. Maybe vietnamese place I went to w/ Eric Muehlbauer and Kavaranu!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry Linda! I hope you enjoyed that Tuna Casserole!


----------



## Clark (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm willing to trade tuna casserole recipe. Been using this one for long time.
Too funny, we had on Tuesday.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2010)

(leftovers) home-made ham/lentil soup and apple sauce (also h/m)


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 2, 2010)

Udon soup (it's for lunch anyway)...slurp, slurp.


----------



## lindafrog (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Clark,
I'll be glad to share recipe. It belongs to my husband. His orginal recipe uses but chicken . I don't eat fowl so he adapted it for me and used tuna. It is really really good! I will ask him to type it up . This might take a few days-- he is still doing his share of taking down the Christmas decorations!!! Meanwhile Happy growing
Linda


----------



## Clark (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll meet ya on the mega recipe thread.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2010)

an empire apple


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2010)

home-made italian bread and bison spiedies (both were a little tough)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 6, 2010)

Shabu shabu - a "hot pot" dish of boiled veggies, mushrooms, tofu, and thin sliced meat. It was a welcome break from the mounds of meat, chocolate, and cheese I ate back in the states...

Still, you just can't beat a good ruben sandwich!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Shabu shabu - a "hot pot" dish of boiled veggies, mushrooms, tofu, and thin sliced meat. It was a welcome break from the mounds of meat, chocolate, and cheese I ate back in the states...
> 
> Still, you just can't beat a good ruben sandwich!



You don't have chocolate in Japan? You poor thing! ity:


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 6, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Shabu shabu - a "hot pot" dish of boiled veggies, mushrooms, tofu, and thin sliced meat. It was a welcome break from the mounds of meat, chocolate, and cheese I ate back in the states...
> 
> Still, you just can't beat a good ruben sandwich!




Oh I love "hot pot" -- the kind where friends and family cook and eat at the table at a leisurely pace, everyone sitting around, talking and having fun. The delicious aromas coming from the simmering pot are wonderful as different things are cooked and eaten during the course of the evening.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha, ha! Yes, we have chocolate in Japan Dot! My mother's policy about having a large bowl of chocolate in every room doesn't help much though, especially when it's 15 degrees outside. Christmas is a killer time for too much food, and I make no effort to avoid eating while I'm in the states.

Lanmark, I agree about the Japanese eating style - almost every meal is shared instead of having individual portions. It feels much more communal in that sense...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I like your Mother!


----------



## Linh (Jan 14, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I made some gumbo for dinner tonight. Here it is just before cooking, don't it look purty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance I can get the recipe for this?? I'd like to make this for a few friends who are coming over Fri. Please and thank you?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 15, 2010)

Linh said:


> Any chance I can get the recipe for this?? I'd like to make this for a few friends who are coming over Fri. Please and thank you?



No problem Tracy. Easy and highly edible. I use Japanese bacon which is more like ham, that is, not as greasy.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 15, 2010)

Felt like being elaborate today...side dish was a pasta....bowtie pasta, the sauce was garlic, shallots, fresh maitake and beech drop mushrooms, dried black trumpet and morel mushrooms....after sauteeing the garlic ,shallots, and fresh mushrooms in butter, I added the dried mushrooms and their liquid, then some torn spinach leaves...as it reduced, I added some black pepper, parsley, and some sherry....when it reduced a bit further I added some cream, reduced a bit, then mixed with the pasta. Next I pan seared some filet mignon in butter. Put it in the oven to cook a little bit more, and sauteed shallots and beech drop mushrooms in more butter (thank my Dr who always tests my cholesterol...my levels are low enough to make me a very bad boy sometimes...) added some cream, and lots of ground black pepper...when it reduced, added some bourbon (Knob Creek), set it on fire....then poured it on the steak. Mmmm! But I used too much bourbon...ended up tasting a little too sweet and too much like vanilla...next time I'll do it with brandy, and use less...got to save it for drinking! Had it with a nice Argentinian malbec/cab/syrah/petit verdot blend.........


----------



## Clark (Feb 1, 2010)

Oven roasted 19lb. turkey, whipped Idaho potato, canned corn, made gravy. 
Turkey everything rest of week.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2010)

Stop! :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2010)

simple baked pork chops (with olive oil, marjoram, pepper and garlic salt), homemade apple sauce and a ton of mushrooms broiled in butter and more olive oil. last night was toasted spinach bagels topped with mushroom spaghetti sauce, mozz cheese and avocado slices


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 12, 2010)

^^Yummers. Last night's too. :drool:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 12, 2010)

OK....duck breasts! Removed the skin....baked it in the oven until crisp. Cut the breast meat into medallions. Seared them in the fat from the skin baking in the oven...then set aside. Made a sauce of chanterelles, shallots, garlic, sauteed in olive oil with red wine...added the meat back. Ate it with wild rice and reda cabbage and slivered turnip. Great!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2010)

Pb&j!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> OK....duck breasts! Removed the skin....baked it in the oven until crisp. Cut the breast meat into medallions. Seared them in the fat from the skin baking in the oven...then set aside. Made a sauce of chanterelles, shallots, garlic, sauteed in olive oil with red wine...added the meat back. Ate it with wild rice and reda cabbage and slivered turnip. Great!



oh! I was confused about the above until I realized that you were talking about baking the duck *skin* in the oven until crisp...  (and then the rest). I only know that it wouldn't take much to make duck crisp but after that didn't think about it that much except thinking it would be kind of tough. sounds very good!

by the way, I know you can buy seasoned rice packets that have rice and seasonings... does anyone know where you can buy the seasoning packets and use your own rice? don't want to have to pay the fancy price for the whole thing though probably can't buy seasoning packets on their own


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 18, 2010)

Swiss steak....browned cubes of top sirloin, sweet onion, green peppers, mushrooms and tomatoes, baked in the oven. Served with steamed rice. Mmmmm.


----------



## nikv (Feb 18, 2010)

^ ^
Stop it! You're making me hungry, Joanne!


----------



## Clark (Feb 28, 2010)

Cheesesteak.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 1, 2010)

Strange and massive salad: romaine lettuce, arugula, jicama, hothouse cucumber, white button mushrooms, shredded carrots, tomato, avocado, pickled mild banana pepper rings, tempeh browned in olive oil seasoned with soy sauce, smoked turkey breast, pignolias, chick peas, sliced raw almonds, feta cheese, goat cheese, shredded parmesan cheese, toasted sesame oil, tarragon vinegar, lemon pepper, texas toast style croutons, and a little bit of Green Goddess dressing. Mmmmmmm yummy! :drool:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 1, 2010)

Clark said:


> Cheesesteak.



That was my dinner at the Flower show too! I really wanted a DiNics pork sandwich with sharp provolone, but they were closed by 5. 

Sorry I missed you there Clark.


----------



## Clark (Mar 1, 2010)

Me too.
When the weather is better, and the semester is done, feel free to stop by.
We are close to Rt. 35 and 9 where it splits going south.

Did you buy anything?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 22, 2010)

Dinner last night was broccoli/rosemary focaccia and mini macaroni with a sour cream/seafood sauce (spiced with last fall's pesto). The broccoli wasn't from my garden, but the rosemary was and the basal for the pesto was also home grown. 











Nice light calorie meal!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 22, 2010)

Wiping drool off keyboard...:drool:


----------



## Clark (Jun 12, 2010)

Shell steak, brown rice, salad using 'chard from garden.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2010)

*Good Bye Carbos, Hello Tofu!*

Funny that I started this thread since now I'm on what many might think an extreme diet. Basically it is something like this:

Don't's:

-junk food of any kind (with the exception of chocolate eaten very occasionally)
-highly processed food of any kind (with the exception of tofu and kimchi)
-grain based foods including rice, bread, noodles, and so on
-sweet drinks, especially those with high fructose corn syrup 
-milk products with the exception of a bit a cream for coffee and 2 tablespoons of yogurt each morning.
-beef
-juices, even natural fruit juices (which are rare and expensive anyway)
-EGGS!
-WHITE SUGAR!

Do's:

-veggies of any and every kind both raw and lightly cooked (but not sauteed or fried)
-fruits in moderation
-fish both raw and cooked
-seafood, but with care since cholesterol can be high in some like shrimp
-tofu and other bean products (tons of them here!)
-chicken and pork, boneless and lean, one or twice a week
-seeds and nuts in moderation (high calorie, but packed with good stuff) 
-green tea, and lots of it
-honey, but just a tad

Add to that I'm eating around 20-25% less than my current caloric need demands. One beer is allowed each day, but I drink one maybe ever other day in truth. Coffee with a bit of low fat cream and a little honey is taken each morning. Sundays, when I see my girlfriend, I allow a bit more leniency, but the calories are watched regardless.

WHY? Because a month ago I went to the doc and realized that for a man approaching 50 the way I was going was leading to a brick wall eventually. Cholesterol and blood pressure were both alarmingly high (but not unusual for my age group) and I had gained 3 kilos since my last visit 5 months ago - 84 kilos! My goal is to live better and longer and to gain back my high school weight - right around 70 kilos. I've spent most of my life using my body to the level of an athlete or nearly so, but since 2007 have been sidelined by two herniated disks. So, my ability to modulate my health via exercise was compromised and that effect has increased every year since then.

RESULTS - so far I have shed 6 kilos! Amazing, once you stop eating all those carbs, you drop weight fast. Mind you, I'm eating well balanced meals, and yes, to keep from feeling too hungry I'm using a fair amount of fish and bean protein to keep me happy - well, almost happy! I also have chronic nasal allergies and since I went on this diet they have improved by 50% or more...I'm thinking it must be a wheat allergy since I eat almost none anymore. I'm glad to add that symptoms from the herniated disks are also improving a bunch, thank god! Interesting...

Only one negative result so far, my girlfriend says I'm no fun anymore  I think she misses my gut busting BBQs and pasta feasts!

I'll keep you posted. So much for yummy, fatty and carbo high foods! :sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2010)

chocolate -- _*junk*_ food??? :fight:

Good for you, Tom. And good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry Tom, I'm on the opposite diet! Gain, gain, gain!!!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't worry about the cholesterol in shrimp and other seafood....its not like the cholesterol in beef.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool Tom, 6 kilos from 84 in 5 months is good!!!! I can feel with you for cholesterol, blood pres., back pain ..... ! I, too, am doing some regime but without completely stopping beer, wine  !! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> chocolate -- _*junk*_ food??? :fight:
> !



I know Dot, it is the food of the gods, but unfortunately milk chocolate is about as unnatural a combination as one could imagine. Of course, it must be eaten regardless, from time to time. 



NYEric said:


> Sorry Tom, I'm on the opposite diet! Gain, gain, gain!!!



God's speed Eric! :evil:



Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Don't worry about the cholesterol in shrimp and other seafood....its not like the cholesterol in beef.



Roger that Eric, understood. That's why beef is on my "don't eat list"!



JeanLux said:


> Cool Tom, 6 kilos from 84 in 5 months is good!!!! I can feel with you for cholesterol, blood pres., back pain ..... ! I, too, am doing some regime but without completely stopping beer, wine  !! Jean



Stop beer? Completely? Why bother living? :rollhappy: Actually, I've lost the 6 kilos over the last month of time, not 5 months. Late last fall I was around 81 kilos and my cholesterol was a tad high, but not bad, ditto on the blood pressure. Over the winter I gained 3 more kilos and topped the scale at 84.4 kilos a month ago. After being on this "no carb/no junk food" diet for just one month I'm down to 78 kilos - a very fast drop, but common when you stop putting all those calories down your throat. Actually I want to slow this down a bit to maybe a half kilo a week, not 1.5 per week. The trick will be stabilizing around 72 kilos - balancing diet with exercise and maintaining a good condition.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I know Dot, it is the food of the gods, but unfortunately milk chocolate is about as unnatural a combination as one could imagine. Of course, it must be eaten regardless, from time to time.



Oh -- not milk chocolate. DARK chocolate is the food of goddesses!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 13, 2010)

:clap: Alright sister! Real women don't waste their time with milk chocolate!


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2010)

Burgers on grill, jersey sweet corn, pasta salad.
Strawberry daiquiri.


----------



## jewel (Jul 10, 2010)

no idea whats for dinner but dessert will be strawberry stack cake:drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 10, 2010)

Sirloin burgers on the bar-b, homemade potato salad, angel food cake with strawberries, blackberries, yellow raspberries and blueberries.


----------



## Or-Kidd (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, it looks like you have some mad skills!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 11, 2010)

I made potato salad today, too, Yoyo Jo. A dear friend introduced me to his family's special potato salad recipe many years ago after I had eaten some and was flabbergasted at how good it was. It's a very simple combination of the following list of ingredients. Nothing more. Nothing less. It may sound strange, but its out-of-this-world-fabulous! :drool:

Boiled Peeled Potatoes - chilled and cut into appropriate sized pieces
Hard Boiled eggs - diced
Peeled Cucumber, diced, soaked in salt water and drained
Diced Onions (white, yellow, or sweet/vidalia)
Canned Small Deveined Shrimp, rinsed, rechecked for deveining, chopped
Miracle Whip
Salt
Black Pepper

I proportion the ingredients to my taste. I don't know why, but for some reason or another, this combination of ingredients produces a potato salad which I prefer over all others.


----------



## cdub (Jul 11, 2010)

Last night tried "grilled pizza" for the first time on the outdoor grill. Low yeast, 1/2 wheat recipe for that thin crispy wood-fired texture. Tomato sauce, diced fresh oregano and basil, cheese, and a few thinly sliced mini portabellas on top.

Really easy! I'll definitely be doing this one again.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 12, 2010)

cdub said:


> Last night tried "grilled pizza" for the first time on the outdoor grill. Low yeast, 1/2 wheat recipe for that thin crispy wood-fired texture. Tomato sauce, diced fresh oregano and basil, cheese, and a few thinly sliced mini portabellas on top.
> 
> Really easy! I'll definitely be doing this one again.



Sounds nice!

Me - sliced tofu with soy sauce and fine cut green onions, a big garden salad with a bit of sesame dressing, kimchi with cut up cucumber added, and a sweet (almost sugar free) drink made from perilla (a basil related herb).

Down to 77 kilos and still dropping, albeit more slowly now. Hitting the pool 2-3 times a week to get more cardiovascular strength too. Feeling much, much better these days.


----------



## nikv (Jul 13, 2010)

Lanmark,

I'm not a big fan of canned shrimp. Fresh shrimp is readily available where I shop. I'm guessing that your potato salad recipe will be just as good using fresh cooked shrimp, yes? Or would it alter the flavor of the potato salad?

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## jewel (Jul 13, 2010)

Tonight's menu consists of barbecued dry-rubbed chicken, Amish potato salad, and corn on the cob


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2010)

We had chicken tenders marinated in olive juice and sauteed in butter, potatoes, peas and pole beans (the latter two freshly picked from my garden).


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 13, 2010)

nikv said:


> Lanmark,
> 
> I'm not a big fan of canned shrimp. Fresh shrimp is readily available where I shop. I'm guessing that your potato salad recipe will be just as good using fresh cooked shrimp, yes? Or would it alter the flavor of the potato salad?
> 
> ...



Great question, Nik! I use the very best quality canned shrimp I can find as it does make a difference in the flavor, but I believe you could also use fresh cooked shrimp with great success. Dice it finely as it is an important yet _subtle_ component of the dish. We generally make a _very_ large bowl full of this potato salad but it contains only about 4 to 4.5 ounces (~ 113 - 128 grams) net weight of the shrimp.  I'm hungry now just thinking about it. :drool: :rollhappy:


----------



## nikv (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, Lanmark! I'm definitely gonna try this recipe!


----------



## fbrem (Jul 14, 2010)

a few worth mentioning lately

roasted eggplant, chantrelle, and cheese focaccia served with chantrelle fettuccini. Simple but unstoppable, and the chantrelles had been plentiful in the woods last week here.

red curry from home made paste, eggplant, carrots, beans, and broccoli from my garden, home made sweet pickles, and tofu. I really wish I could share this curry with the world 'cause it turned out to be one of the best I've ever had, although I've never been anywhere known for good curries.

Forrest


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 14, 2010)

Grilled alligator. I had a package that my oldest brought from Florida, so I tried it tonight with my youngest. It was a whole tail fillet, so I grilled it...used a supermarket jerk marinade. Well......it sort of......sucked. I was wary when I saw that it was treated with sodium tripolyphosphate..the stuff that ruins the texture of shrimp and scallops...it was tough, wet, dry, stringy, all at once...tasted like a refrigerator...maybe the stuff is good fresh, but not frozen like that. But, the meal was redeemed by a great garlic bread! Took parsley, garlic, sent it through the cuisinart...blended it with a stick of buter and olive oil, some anchovy paste..smeared it on the bread which was baked in the oven...opened and toasted just before serving! Vegetables....I saw a package of radicchio in the supermarket...one of those "manager's specials" I would ordinarily ignore as the food is old and crappy...but these were fine, only dry outer leaves...4 big heads for $.99 I split them, drizzled them with olive oil and a little balsamic and salt ...would have been better with only olive oil, but still really good. Had a great Spanish garnach rose with it.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2010)

I've never found alligator to be that good.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 15, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I've never found alligator to be that good.



I would agree. I've had it where it's ok, but would not go out of my way to eat it. 

Susan


----------



## fbrem (Jul 15, 2010)

best alligator I've had was ground, mixed with pork fatn seasoned and made into meatballs or ravioli filling.

Forrest


----------



## jewel (Jul 15, 2010)

last nights dinner was homemade doughnut puffs:evil:


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2010)

Mexican takeout- last night.


----------



## jewel (Jul 23, 2010)

Home made tortillas, my aunts recipe, and beans flavored with smoked pork hocks. i really like this thread, i like to find out what people around the country and around the world are eating and i like to cook!


----------



## tenman (Aug 1, 2010)

Tonight after work (11PM), 'dinner' was three doughnuts, two ice cream bars, and bowl of my fresh, home-made black bean salsa (made with my home-grown sweet heirloom tomatoes!) with tortilla chips - and of course a tall glass of cold water.

My REAL dinner, at 3PM before work, was fettucine tossed with my homemade pesto (I grow my own basil), walnuts, and vegetarian meat substitute; side of whole grain bread and the ubiquitous tall glass of cold water. This is what I eat for dinner probably 70% of the days of the year. I really like it.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 1, 2010)

I've been working on a very indulgent meal for this evening: grilled chicken, tzatziki over fresh mashed potatoes, a romaine tossed salad with english walnuts, fresh baked apple crumb cobbler with homemade vanilla bean ice cream.

I've already prepared the tzatziki. The apple crumb cobbler is baked and cooling. The potatoes are peeled and in the pot, ready to boil. The chicken is marinating. The salad and ice cream ingredients are all prepped and staged for assembly/production. I must go soon and get busy again. :clap:


----------



## jewel (Aug 1, 2010)

Nashville hot chicken. it's called hot chicken because it first gets brined in a hot sauce mixture then dredged and fried then rubbed with a ground cayenne pepper (1 tablespoon)infused oil mixture it's quite funny when i serve this to my family because seconds after their first bite their running for the nearest milk, water, or bread whilst i sitting there unfazed, eating an extra hot portion (3 tablespoons of cayenne and a teaspoon dry ground mustard):evil: !


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 2, 2010)

cruel treatment of family members!  leftovers of baked pork loin chops seasoned with olive oil, marjoram black pepper and garlic salt; along with rice cooked with chicken stock. dessert peach, plum, nectarine, apricot, blueberry and raspberry pie topped with oatmeal/brown sugar topping mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2010)

jewel said:


> Nashville hot chicken. it's called hot chicken because it first gets brined in a hot sauce mixture then dredged and fried then rubbed with a ground cayenne pepper (1 tablespoon)infused oil mixture it's quite funny when i serve this to my family because seconds after their first bite their running for the nearest milk, water, or bread whilst i sitting there unfazed, eating an extra hot portion (3 tablespoons of cayenne and a teaspoon dry ground mustard):evil: !



That recipe sounds fantastic. You must come to the jolokia fest! :evil:


----------



## jewel (Aug 3, 2010)

bring on the hot peppers!:evil: 
for some odd reason I've lost the feeling in my mouth when it comes to super hot food, which is really weird because when i was little i couldn't stand mild salsa


----------



## jewel (Aug 3, 2010)

now for tonight's menu! I'll be burning down the grill while cooking beef ribs and steak :evil: the side dishes are my moms problem :noangel:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 3, 2010)

Grilled jumbo shrimp and wild king salmon marinated in olive oil, rose wine, orange juice, rosemary, garlic, cilantro, lime juice with a touch of sugar and fish sauce. Grilled some fresh white corn with it...drank with an Argentine rose...MMmmm!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 3, 2010)

^^^ yummers! :drool:


----------



## jewel (Aug 4, 2010)

very impressive :drool: makes my mouth water :drool:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 4, 2010)

So tonight I decided to use up the last of the clams my son dug up last week. 5 big ones, which I stuffed. Shucked the clams, then chopped them and dumped them in a bowl. Chopped a small (home grown) hot pepper along with 2 cloves of garlic. Added some capers, a tiny bit of chopped chorizo, some parsley and chopped chives. Added back some clam juice and some of last night's rose. Added breadcrumbs to make a paste, along with olive oil. Stuffed the shells and baked for 10 minutes. Took them out, topped with a pat of butter and some lime juice, then broiled for another 5-10 minutes. Really good!


----------



## Clark (Aug 4, 2010)

White Castle.
They were fresh...


----------



## jewel (Aug 5, 2010)

mmm, sounds delicious. too bad i'm allergic to shellfish or i'd try that recipe for sure.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 24, 2010)

I ruined dinner tonight. I made a picadillo...should have been great...grass fed beef, onions, capers, olives, potatoes, apples and mango. But...to add some heat (NYEric, are you paying attention?) I added one of my homegrown peppers..a chocolate bhut joliokia. I cut the top off, removed the seeds and membranes. Tossed it in whole, for 5 minutes while the onions and garlic sauteed,then removed it before I added the chicken broth. It came out at my limit of tolerance...way beyond my wife's (who will probably never forgive me)...my head still feels it now, even though my mouth is OK. These peppers are LETHAL!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 24, 2010)

Eric, did you know that Bhut Joliokia is the hottest chili of the world and that only insane people eat it!? I mean, I eat spicy food and I love it! I have no problems adding one or two habaneros to the cooking pot.. but Joliokia!!! No way, that's far beyond anybody's limits!!!

on the other hand, your recipe of "Picadillo" sounds interesting... where is it from? I mean, what we call Picadillo in Venezuela is something completely different (actually a soup)


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 24, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> Eric, did you know that Bhut Joliokia is the hottest chili of the world and that only insane people eat it!? I mean, I eat spicy food and I love it! I have no problems adding one or two habaneros to the cooking pot.. but Joliokia!!! No way, that's far beyond anybody's limits!!!
> 
> on the other hand, your recipe of "Picadillo" sounds interesting... where is it from? I mean, what we call Picadillo in Venezuela is something completely different (actually a soup)



That is crazy Bhut Joliokia!!! That is over 1,500,000 scoville three times hotter than habanero!!!

Ramon


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 25, 2010)

This is my 2nd time growing jolokia's....I give most of them away...to NY Eric! You definitely have to be careful with them! My version of picadillo is adapted from, I guess, a Cuban version...just done my way.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 25, 2010)

do these peppers have any flavor? I've had things like roasted garlic chutney for indian food that had some habenero in it because it has some flavor but can never understand why peppers that are very hot but don't have any flavor get used in cooking. I can understand why growing them though since it would be fun but then, if you've got a bunch on the plant then seems a waste to not use one or two... i've had thai food with green pepper sauce that was very hot/no flavor awful and extremely hot chicken wings that had no flavor and were equally bad; I like hot food, but has to have some flavor/point to eating it. I even tried to drink a bottle of chili beer that my brother bought me (a pepper in the bottle),.. ack couldn't finish the bottle

we used to grow a bunch of ornamental peppers at work and though we used lots of chemicals that would be taken up into the plants, the vietnamese workers would pick the peppers off and take them home. these were really hot, but basically had no flavor at all. when you would pantomime 'poison' and 'choking' to these people, they would give you this crafty look like they thought you were just trying to prevent them from taking the peppers so you could take them all home... no matter what you did they would still sneak them home


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 25, 2010)

sometimes the food has enough flavour and you only need to add the spicy touch...  green chili normally has a good taste (better than red chili)... Habanero and Scotch Bonett are exceptionally tasty.. I am not sure about Bhut Joliokia (but I am sure I will never try it to say) 

on the other hand, believe it or not, each chili has its particulart taste... you only need to get used to it and overcome the "hotness"... most people who are not used to spicy food would tell you that jalapeños are extremely hot and has no taste, but actually green jalapeños are pretty mild and very tasty...

Note: just checked in Wikipedia, and accoring to it (german version), Bhut Joliokia is not only hot but also very aromatic..


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I ruined dinner tonight. I made a picadillo...should have been great...grass fed beef, onions, capers, olives, potatoes, apples and mango. But...to add some heat (NYEric, are you paying attention?) I added one of my homegrown peppers..a chocolate bhut joliokia. I cut the top off, removed the seeds and membranes. Tossed it in whole, for 5 minutes while the onions and garlic sauteed,then removed it before I added the chicken broth. It came out at my limit of tolerance...way beyond my wife's (who will probably never forgive me)...my head still feels it now, even though my mouth is OK. These peppers are LETHAL!



:drool: Is there any left? I'll come over tomorrow to eat!!! BTW, the leftovers I didn't pay suckers, er, I mean people $20 to eat I made into a tasty salsa for chips! MMMMMMMMMM. I wonder where the tapes of those people hurling are?!? :evil:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 25, 2010)

To me, I find that jolokia's only have heat, while habanero's have a tremendous amount of flavor in addition to the heat. For that reason, I only use habanero types in dishes that are uncooked, like salsa and quacamole. On the other hand, my oldest son insists that jolokia's have a flavor reminiscent of habanero. By the way, my son had the leftovers today. He had them cold...and really liked the dish. He said it was extremely hot, but not unbearably so, and very flavorful. Probably because 1) it was cold, out of the fridge, and 2), after several hours the flavors had a chance to meld. Why do I grow something like this? Because I can? Basically, that's it. I find hot peppers to be not only the easiest crop to grow, but the most productive and easily preserved...either by drying or freezing. I grow the hottest peppers in the world for the same reasons that people grow the largest pumpkins. Who can eat a 600 lb pumpkin? I don't have the space...so for me a 1.5 m scoville pepper is my 600 lb pumpkin. But I do get plenty of takers. Eric- I have loads! Not that many chocolate jolokia's, but many yellows (slightly less hot, but maybe that's because they were harvested earlier...later ones may be just as hot), 7 pots, and Trinidad Scorpions, which some claim may be hotter than jolokias. At least the Trinidad Scorpions are small........


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 25, 2010)

i'll bet if you took some of your peppers to a farmer's market you could sell some, or at least trade for something else. there's always somebody looking to buy things unusual or extreme


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2010)

Save some for me. I still have the seeds from the last batch around here somewhere!


----------



## nikv (Sep 7, 2010)

I've made this particular pie several times now and it's always a huge hit when I bring it into the office. It's the simplest pie to make. I use a store-bought pie crust and lemons off my tree in my back yard. 

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Lemon-Chess-Pie-350518

I brought a pie into work today and it is now gone. Everyone loves it!

Note: I usually double the recipe since the store-bought pie crusts come in pairs. And I usually don't bake it for more than 30 minutes. Keep an eye on how brown the top gets and take it out of the oven at the appropriate time.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 15, 2010)

so far only fritos dipping corn chips, though I may have to have some leftover venison meatloaf


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 16, 2010)

I finally had a chance to go out to my LI place. I really wanted fresh fish for dinner rather than old frozen ravioli...while I caught 2 striped bass, I had to throw them both back because they weren't the 28" minimum. Too bad...one of them was at least 5 lbs and meaty. But I did end up with a small bluefish...grilled it whole with rosemary branches in the cavity, and rosemary leaves the slashes on the side....couldn't get fish fresher than this...it was still flopping when I put it on the grill!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2010)

when you cook bluefish, do you slice off the brown patches that are on the lower sides (I think)? is that the fatty area that tastes bitter?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 17, 2010)

I remove it after cooking. The white meat separates away from the dark meat perfectly.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks! ... that would have saved me a whole lot of effort with dealing w/ the fish a co-worker gave me last year. I ended up trimming it all off. I saved it thinking that someone might want to use it for fishing (bait)... would fish go for that or is it just taking up space in my freezer?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 18, 2010)

It might be good for crab bait!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 24, 2010)

Sea Salt & Pepper dry roasted pork ribs with roasted baby potatoes, carrots and parsnips. My kind of Christmas Eve dinner. :drool:


----------



## tenman (Dec 27, 2010)

Homemade pot pies I made and frozen at thanksgiving with my leftover fake turkey. Taste just like banquet chicken pot pies. Yummy!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 27, 2010)

Asado negro.....done with a buffalo silvertip roast. Roasted in a marinade of sugar, vinegar, and red wine, with onions, leeks, red peppers. Served with garlic mashed potatoes and roasted brussels sprouts.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 28, 2010)

("Ramonian" recipe) Pumkin stuffed with seafood and coconut milk, baked at 200°C... plain white rice as side dish!




Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Asado negro.....done with a buffalo silvertip roast. Roasted in a marinade of sugar, vinegar, and red wine, with onions, leeks, red peppers. Served with garlic mashed potatoes and roasted brussels sprouts.


 wow! great!!! :clap: did you know this a tradiotional christmas dinner in some places in Venezuela?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 28, 2010)

All I can say is that I want to go over you guys homes for supper. My wife is a good cook but many of you guys and girls seem to be cooking up a storm.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 28, 2010)

Ramon- I knew it was a Venezuelan dish...didn't know it was a Christmas dish though! I happened to see the recipe in the NY Times a few weeks ago, and finally had a chance to try it. It is good!


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 29, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Ramon- I knew it was a Venezuelan dish...didn't know it was a Christmas dish though! I happened to see the recipe in the NY Times a few weeks ago, and finally had a chance to try it. It is good!


well, not exactly a christmas dish per se, but quite a tradition to serve it in christmas (as well as in other festivities) in some regions... together with Hallacas (the real christmas dish in Venezuela), Asado Negro belongs to my favorite dishes from Venezuela!


----------



## tenman (Jan 1, 2011)

Kraut with (veggie) wieners and potatoes, a new year's tradition.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2011)

Last night, as some of you know , broiled lobster tails, mashed potatoes and tomatoes in a raspbery vinegrette.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 1, 2011)

Good meal! I just went out to a Chinese market and brought back some duck, suckling pig, char siu, sauteed cuttlefish, stuteed Chinese broccoli, and some mei fun....had some friends over...a little too much Knob Creek followed by Pinot Noir, and then champagne...with a little sneak of tawny port in between.


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2011)

Shepherds pie, and Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 22, 2011)

Made up a new dish last night, after seeing what was in the market. My wife requested shrimp, so I bought a few jumbo shrimp...but the fish market also had some nice looking, though small, scallops, so I bought a few of those. Then checked out the Japanese market to see if they had my winter favorite, ama-ebi (small fresh shrimp from Maine and Canada, only available here in winter). They did! I got 2 packs, one to eat raw and the other to cook with. So...I pan seared the scallops in butter, then set them aside half cooked. Added some white wine to the pan to deglaze, then sauteed garlic, shallot, and chanterelles. Added more wine, and reduced it...also a little anchovy paste instead of salt. Then added some spinach...sauteed it until it shriveled, adding more wine as needed. Then I added the shrimp. When they were mostly done, I added some parsley,the scallops and remaining ama-ebi. Another minute, dinner was ready...served with a crusty baguette and the first asparagus of the season. Mexico, yes...but its much closer and tastier than Peru.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2011)

mostly home-made linguine and white clam sauce


----------



## Clark (Feb 11, 2011)

Leftovers.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 11, 2011)

Monkfish...pan seared it in olive oil, then set it aside. Sauteed garlic, a little shallot, and a few pieces of chanterelle mushrooms in olive oil, then sliced asparagus. Added small amounts of wine (a Moselle riesling...the rest of which I drank) as needed. When nearly done, I put back the fish along with some raw sweet shrimp (the fresh Maine shrimp, much of which was eaten raw as a sashimi appetizer). Ate it with Italian bread and roasted brussels sprouts and asparagus....Yum!


----------



## Clark (Apr 9, 2011)

Bubba Burgers on grill, affordable lite beer.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2011)

baked hickory smoked ham, home-made pineapple and orange marmalade glaze :drool:


----------



## Darin (Apr 24, 2011)

Smoked a 23lb turkey (hickory) with gratin dauphinoise and a nice salad.


----------



## Heather (Jun 7, 2011)

Thai meatballs with chow mein noodles and cucumber sauce/salad.


----------



## Heather (Jun 7, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Monkfish...pan seared it in olive oil, then set it aside. Sauteed garlic, a little shallot, and a few pieces of chanterelle mushrooms in olive oil, then sliced asparagus. Added small amounts of wine (a Moselle riesling...the rest of which I drank) as needed. When nearly done, I put back the fish along with some raw sweet shrimp (the fresh Maine shrimp, much of which was eaten raw as a sashimi appetizer). Ate it with Italian bread and roasted brussels sprouts and asparagus....Yum!





Ooh, yum indeed! That sounds tasty. We've got two weeks off from kid meals and are cooking lots of fish (which she won't touch.) 

Summer rolls with shrimp last night…looking for a good fish recipe for next week so may try this, if I can find monkfish in this crazy town.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2011)

Best gyro in NYC!


----------



## tenman (Jun 7, 2011)

Quinoa topped with sauteed sliced portabellas, red bell peppers, and vegetarian 'italian sausage' link, sprinkled with soy sauce and garlic, complemented by a heavy whole-grain bread and of course the standard tall glass of cold water and of course a glass of chiled thick, oily, buttery but dry chardonnay.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Pasta, instant noodles, bread and microwave-ables most days... The life of a poor student


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 8, 2011)

Marinated shrimp in some water with sugar, fish sauce, lime juice, mint, garlic, shallot, lemongrass, and kaffir lime. After grilling, wrapped them in lettuce leaves with some rice noodles, mint leaves, and ground peanuts. While my daughter added hoisin sauce, I used a little Korean gyoshugang (???) sauce. I was too lazy to make nam cha for dipping.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2011)

Strawberries and biscuits. It's strawberry season in Michigan. YAY!!!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 10, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Strawberries and biscuits. It's strawberry season in Michigan. YAY!!!



Now that's my kind of dinner :drool::drool::drool:.

Susan


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry...forgot my Vietnamese...I had meant nuoc cham, not nam cha.... so tonight, made 2 things. Took a red snapper fillet, dredged it in flour and seared it in olive oil....briefly, on both sides, then put it in the oven to finish. I added some butter and a split garlic clove to the oil, and seared some soft shell crabs in it. While they cooked, I made a sauce for the fish...sauteed garlic, shallot, and capers in olive oil. Added white wine (most of which I drank...a really nice Spanish wine whose name and varietal I completely forget, maybe because I had never heard of it), parsley, and a little chopped clam. Had it all with steamed asparagus, whole grain baguette, and some fresh picked snow peas, arugula, and arugula sylvatica.


----------



## Heather (Jun 10, 2011)

Eric, do you have a good recipe for nuoc cham? We've been doing summer rolls with shrimp too this week and I could use one!

Nothing exciting tonight, toast and omelets due to the two of us having stomach bugs the last couple days. Hope to get back to real food tomorrow!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2011)

This weekend nothing special is planned. Last weekend I made humus and falafel with a yogurt based dill/cucumber sauce - surprising easy to do and yummy.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 11, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> This weekend nothing special is planned. Last weekend I made humus and falafel with a yogurt based dill/cucumber sauce - surprising easy to do and yummy.



Humus? Isn't that what paphs eat?  :rollhappy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Humus? Isn't that what paphs eat?  :rollhappy:



Ha ha! That was a funny typo :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 11, 2011)

last night had family barbecue; grilled venison spiedies w/marinated mushrooms, hot sausages, mild chicken sausages (all grillings in or on sourdough italian bread), the usual good veggie and pasta salads, along with home-made vanilla ice cream topped with strawberries picked that morning, with fresh whipped cream on top! mmmmmmm also forgot the extra extra sharp ny cheddar cheese and b+b pickles

oh, oh! forgot my aunt's baked beans with tons of crushed pineapple, bacon and a few other goodies inside; was excellent on top of the hot sausages (not italian sausages, not sure what kind)
don't you just love summer?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 11, 2011)

Nuoc cham? Let's see...off the top of my head, its sugar dissolved in a little hot water (just to help it dissolve), then equal amounts of fish sauce and lime juice, some thinly shaved garlic and carrot, and hot pepper, if you like that. That's about it. Like it because its so clean and minimal in its flavor...


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2011)

Carrot, really? Cool, didn't know that!
The other things not a surprise. Thanks!


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> last night had family barbecue; grilled venison spiedies w/marinated mushrooms, hot sausages, mild chicken sausages (all grillings in or on sourdough italian bread), the usual good veggie and pasta salads, along with home-made vanilla ice cream topped with strawberries picked that morning, with fresh whipped cream on top! mmmmmmm also forgot the extra extra sharp ny cheddar cheese and b+b pickles
> 
> oh, oh! forgot my aunt's baked beans with tons of crushed pineapple, bacon and a few other goodies inside; was excellent on top of the hot sausages (not italian sausages, not sure what kind)
> don't you just love summer?



Dude, I hate you. 

Need a good pasta salad recipe, none of that grocery store mayo macaroni crap. A good one.


----------



## Sirius (Jun 13, 2011)

Jack's pepperoni pizza and beer. Nothing gourmet about it.


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, we made gnocchi last night so tonight, just burgers, thank goodness!
With a little Game of Thrones for good measure.


----------



## nikv (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't help but wonder if anyone else has the same reaction as I do when this thread comes up again in the live feed. My immediate reply is "What's for dinner? Meatloaf, again!?!". Guess I watched _The Rocky Horror Picture_ Show too many times. :wink:


----------



## paurts (Aug 7, 2011)

I am making my specialty, eggplant parmigiana. It is my favorite. I am done dredging and frying the eggplant slices. The tomatoes are taking a lot of time because I use fresh tomatoes. I do not use those canned tomato paste or whatever. The kids are hungry, but the tomato still needs to sit simmering. It will be quick once the tomatoes are ready. I just need to layer the sauce, eggplant and cheese on a pan and bake for a few minutes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2011)

paurts said:


> I am making my specialty, eggplant parmigiana. It is my favorite. I am done dredging and frying the eggplant slices. The tomatoes are taking a lot of time because I use fresh tomatoes. I do not use those canned tomato paste or whatever. The kids are hungry, but the tomato still needs to sit simmering. It will be quick once the tomatoes are ready. I just need to layer the sauce, eggplant and cheese on a pan and bake for a few minutes.


Sounds delicious -- I love eggplant parmigiana!


----------



## paphreek (Aug 7, 2011)

Just finished fresh corn on the cob and we are almost done cooking the turkey on the Weber grill, add some veggies and garlic bread. Nuthin' fancy, just good eatin'


----------



## Marco (Aug 7, 2011)

Cherrios


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 7, 2011)

barbecued/smoked chicken with corn on cob, watermelon, salt potatoes and I think a brownie topped with melted marshmallows/chocolate rice krispies (vfw chicken barbecue fund raiser)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 7, 2011)

Not tonight, but tomorrows dinner: crab cakes! I just got back from my LI place, where I caught 12 blue-claw crabs in an hour...along with an extra one I caught yesterday. Today I steamed them in a bottle of beer, seasoned with salt, coriander, black pepper, mustard, bay leaf, parsley, cardamom, and a homegrown Trinidad Scorpion hot pepper. Tomorrow I shuck them (a long and tedious process, which is why I didn't do it tonight) and blend them with minced homegrown shallot, minced hot pepper (something less intense than a Trinidad scorpion or Jolokia), capers, a tiny bit of mayo, and cracker crumbs. Shape them into patties, freeze for a little while to firm them up, then fry them up! Eat them with homegrown sliced cucumber, homegrown Brandywine tomato covered in pieces of homegrown purple basil! Maybe cook up some of my homegrown collard greens too.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 8, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Not tonight, but tomorrows dinner: crab cakes!



I think we're going to need to see a photo of this whole spread!  
(so that we can drool...)

hey, do you need a permit to collect clams and crabs on the shore? .. and how did you catch/collect the crabs?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2011)

Pasta salad with shrimp and 4 color peppers.
I minced the peppers and made a dressing of minced garlic, mayo, basil, and dill relish.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry...ate them all before I saw this message. No photo. But, I'll get more crabs so I'll take photos. The crab cakes were great. I also added a homegrown Chinese long red string bean. Can't do much with 1 bean, but at 20" long, when minced it goes great in a crab cake! Also fried up some homegrown blue potatoes as a side!


----------



## Clark (Oct 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 15, 2011)

^ I wanna eat at _your_ house! ^
:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2011)

What!? No avacado!?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2011)

that's cruel.. I haven't had lunch yet and I'm trying to lose weight!
(last night was two tunafish sandwiches on wheat bread; spring mix salad greens inside, thai red hot pepper sauce mixed into tuna with miracle whip; some chicken ramen noodles with dried seaweed flakes, parsley, black pepper and something else


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 17, 2011)

Simple broiled salmon, with rosemary. Roasted fresh LI cauliflower, topped with a little parmesan, kasha with shiitake's, onions, a little bit of orange pepper and celery.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 18, 2011)

Today I am cooking up some true Kabocha squash. I'm going to steam it and mash it with a bit of butter and maple syrup. Kowalski in Hamtramck (Detroit area) makes just about the best fresh Polska Kielbaska money can buy. I don't live there so I'll have to find it locally or come up with another idea. Meanwhile I've got a homemade apple elderberry pie in the oven which should be coming out in about 15 minutes. Mmmm mmmmm! :drool:


----------



## nikv (Oct 18, 2011)

Last night I made homemade French Onion Soup with few porcini mushrooms tossed in. Yum!


----------



## Clark (Oct 18, 2011)

Mark, we are 15 minutes from Newark Airport. 
Our door is always open. 

Had White Castle on Sunday.
Brand new building, in old location.
Half the workers shirts said trainee.
Burgers, and everything else, were terrible.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 19, 2011)

Wednesday will be a day for preparing something to eat using Nira Grass. 



Clark said:


> Mark, we are 15 minutes from Newark Airport.
> Our door is always open.
> 
> Had White Castle on Sunday.
> ...



 Lobster and beer :drool:

White Castle used to be soooo good...soooo long ago! :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2011)

seems to be season for homemade soup; made homemade chicken noodle using chicken breast, plain old chicken soup stock, celery carrots mushrooms onion plus some chunky black pepper hot curry powder and some crushed red pepper, plus some concentrated ch. soup stock bay leaf and broad egg noodles


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 19, 2011)

I decided to create a radically different version of old boring stuffed cabbage. I browned some ground beef, then sauteed onions and chopped portobellos. added a cup of kasha, browned it, returned the meat and a cup of beef broth. Meanwhile I steamed a head of cabbage. When the stuffing was done, I filled the cabbage leaves and put them in a baking pan. Then I sauteed sliced red onion, sliced portobello, and some whole shiitakes, and some sliced acorn squash. When translucent, I added dried porcini's along with their soaking liquid, and a cup of beef broth. Reduced it, then poured it over the stuffed cabbage and baked it in the oven another 20 minutes at 400 degrees. It was really good!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2011)

very simple; baked acorn squash with butter, maple syrup and sprinkled with old bay seasoning. also a few slices of toasted banana raspberry/cranberry bread with butter


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2011)

Buttermilk + Blue cornmeal pancakes, with Bananas inside, topped with Butter and Brown maple syrup, cooked in Bacon grease in a Black, cast iron frying pan; served with Bacon cooked in the convection Broiler, and fried eggs Bright side up/finished off underneath the oven Broiler 

there have to be some amazing dinners being served last night and today! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2011)

Today:

Roast turkey with homemade dressing (9 grain bread cubed, giblets, apple, onion, celery, dried cherries), mashed potatoes (skins left on) with turkey gravy, sweet potatoes baked with fresh-squeezed orange juice & brown sugar, asparagus with a yogurt sauce, cucumber and onion salad, homemade cranberry relish, and for dessert: blueberry crisp with ice cream.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2011)

mmm sounds good for a start! 
tomorrow is dinner with uncle and cousins' families, will be making apple pie with oatmeal crumble topping, and either sour cream/blue cornmeal cornbread or pineapple-zucchini bread


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh Dot, I could have used your stuffing recipe today - it sounds wonderful! Apples and cherries in it, mmmmm!

Our dinner: Roast turkey with dressing and gravy, Elsie's mashed potatoes (cream cheese, sour cream, butter, spices), asparagus with goat cheese, topped with bread crumbs and drizzled with butter, peaches and cream corn, homemade cranberry sauce, a horrifying jellied salad my hubby dubbed "Smirf" salad because half of it was Smirf blue, a nice green salad and trifle for dessert. Oink.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 26, 2011)

The other day I made roast goose! I fried purple potatoes and parsnips with red onions in the goose fat, and sauteed sliced red cabbage in, yes, goose fat (just a little) with a touch of orange juice. Tody we had our traditional Jewish Christmas. We saw a movie, then ate at a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 27, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Today we had our traditional Jewish Christmas. We saw a movie, then ate at a Chinese restaurant.


:clap:

We currently have 13 different fresh fruits in the house if you'd like to include tomatoes and a butternut squash as fruits (since technically they both _are_). We also have watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew melon, blueberries, pomegranates, fuyu persimmons, red grapes, apples, oranges, grapefruit, and fresh pineapple. I'd say for dinner we will definitely be having something which incorporates fruit!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 27, 2011)

Back to trayf for the last night of Hannukah. Seafood pasta.....miserable weather, so I just used what we had in the freezer and in the closet. Octopus and some other seafood in a red wine tomato sauce, with whole wheat pasta. Made "barbecue" shrimp for the octopus haters...in a butter-beer sauce, loaded with garlic, celery, hot pepper, and rosemary...which I ran out in the rain to clip.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 5, 2012)

Among other things, tonight I prepared a large, piping hot bowl of mashed, freshly-steamed turnips prepared with butter, salt, black pepper, and a splash of goats' milk.  Delish!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 5, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> Among other things, tonight I prepared a large, piping hot bowl of mashed, freshly-steamed turnips prepared with butter, salt, black pepper, and a splash of goats' milk.  Delish!



Oh yum, that sounds marvelous! I haven't had mashed turnips for ever...:drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2012)

I actually had some bean stew that my stepfather made that also had turnips in it (tasted wonderful with some of his home-made green chile sauce). we were eating stew for four days (and it kept tasting better each day)

tonight will be venison stew including red/white onions, yellow potatoes, mushrooms, celery, carrots, wild black rice, quinoa, lentils, rosemary, bay leaf plus worchestershire sauce and other assorted tasty touches

forgot to add the sour cream cornbread made with blue corn meal! mmmmmmm


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 21, 2012)

^ it all sounds fabulous!

My dinner tonight is much more mundane: Quorn burger patty, raw sugar snap peas, plain unsweetened almond milk, a small slice of verrrrry delicious, nutty, sweet, crystalline extra belegen Dutch Gouda cheese and a Bosc pear.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 21, 2012)

Not tonight, but last week I made mashed parsnips, with a little added mashed turnip...along with roasted garlic and some truffle butter.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 18, 2012)

I would love to try truffles/truffle oil or butter someday, but am afraid would get costly if I got hooked on it

last night had boneless pork chops/steaks, some lightly coated with olive oil and pressed with marjoram leaves and then garlic salt, black pepper and some other seasoning, and the other package coated with orange/ginger glaze mixed with hot pepper honey, all cooked in convection oven. finished off with spaghetti and home-made key lime pie/cheesecake (and I think a saranac amber lager)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 18, 2012)

The other night it was pan seared scallops, dusted in crushed almond, along with a huge garlic bread made from butter, fresh garlic finely minced, aome anchovy paste, and parsley....along with steamed organic asparagus and oven roasted organic kabocha squash.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> The other night it was pan seared scallops, dusted in crushed almond, along with a huge garlic bread made from butter, fresh garlic finely minced, aome anchovy paste, and parsley....along with steamed organic asparagus and oven roasted organic kabocha squash.



hmm, that sounds good; so far today all i've had to eat are half a bag of veggie stix snacks (very crunchy and addicting, though only half the fat of potato chips  ). Seafood and garlic bread,.. and asparagus to boot mmmm


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahhhhhh....Passover is finally OVER! Enjoying my bread!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2012)

Passover is finally over-enjoying my discounted Matzos w/ butter!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 16, 2012)

Only people who don't HAVE to eat matzoh can enjoy it!


----------



## keithrs (Apr 17, 2012)

Carl's jr


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 17, 2012)

French omelette filled with kimchi, sweet corn and fresh coriander leaves, and a bowl of plain rice... just great! (and a bottle of beer - ok, two! )


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2012)

home-made pot roast (1st time experiment); slipped alittle bit when adding ingredients, and when meant to shake a little crushed red pepper for the heck of it, ended up putting in probably two teaspoons! (my first liquid sip-test after a few hours made me cough a little bit)


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm eating leftover kosher-for-Passover kugel...much better than matzoh! I really shouldn't be eating the kugel, though, but it's a treat I simply couldn't resist.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 24, 2012)

OK...so this is for 2 day's worth of meals. Saturday I went to a favorite Asian market in Flushing, knowing that the live spot prawns are now in season. Sure enough, they had them...so I bought a bunch of those, a lb of live crayfish, and a small "mirugai"- geoduck clam. It was expensive, but it looked sooo good, and wasn't overly large. So, on Sat. night, I had steamed spot prawns, crayfish boiled in heavily seasoned beer, and had the clam siphon raw, as sashimi. The belly and belly muscles were lightly floured and fried in butter. Also had some pan seared kabocha squash. Now of course this was too much food.....but I knew that. Crayfish, no matter how heavily the water is seasoned, is pretty bland. Nice texture though. So leftovers, which, as expected, consisted only of the crawdads, were used for tonight's meal, which I literally did off the top of my head using what was on hand, and a nice piece of cod fillet. I baked the cod in the oven as I made the topping...some garlic, pine nuts, shallots sauteed in olive oil. After adding white wine, I added the crayfish. When that warmed through, I added crushed almonds. Took the fish out of the oven when it was 3/4 cooked, added the topping and finished it off. It tasted better than I had hoped for.
On the side I had sliced home grown radishes, and barley/black rice cooked with portobello mushrooms and chicken broth, seasoned with a little worcestershire. Now if only I can remember what I did so I can do it again................


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2012)

leftover spicy pot roast and home-made chocolate zucchini bread


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 8, 2012)

mmm, the above would be nice 

the shrimp basket plus a side of clam strips from mike's whitesboro fish market


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 8, 2012)

Had most of my kids home for dinner tonight, so I did something really special. went to an Asian market, got 2 spectacular lobsters, one about 3 lbs, the other a little smaller. Since the spot prawns are still in season, got some of them. Lychees are in season! Got those. Some duck legs for my youngest who is unreliable in his seafood appreciation. Oh...some fresh Canadian asparagus too. So..........Duck legs roasted with rosemary, along with an assortment of home grown carrots. Larger lobster steamed. Smaller lobster...briefly steamed, just enough to get the meat to pull out easily. .....for...Lobster pasta! Sauteed garlic, shallots, shiitake mushrooms in butter and olive oil. Added some lobster steaming water and white wine. Added cut up lobster. Added the roe from both lobsters- I only get females! Added some cream. When done, added the first purple basil of the season! served over fettucchine with steamed asparagus and steamed spot prawns on the side, along with freshly harvested red and spotted romaine lettuce. ....oh...and a great Vionier. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

You are killing me!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 4, 2012)

Lots of good meals now that harvest season is here, and I'm catching lots of good stuff out on the island. Let's see...Weds....vegan dinner. Sauteed shallots and a small green hot pepper in olive oil. Then added pieces of blue potato, cherry tomato, and lacinato kale. Then added some red wine, and a can of black beans. At the end, some sliced tromboncino squash and purple basil. The only stuff I didn't grow myself was the oil, wine, and beans.
OK....that night caught some weakfish...(Its been the best year ever for them)...intended to release them, but one was hooked too badly. Now, I love catching weakfish. I hate eating them. Great flavor, but the texture is way too soft. But...it occurred to me...why not just grill the whole fish, like I do bluefish and porgies? So I left it whole, slashed the sides, left the scales on (that way it doesn't stick to the grill). Rubbed olive oil with shallot, garlic, and rosemary in the slashes, stuffed the cavity with basil. Still soft, but not mushy...brought out some flakiness, and it was definitely the best weakfish I ever cooked.
OK...lots of crabs too. So my 2nd son comes in from LA, and loves crab cakes. I caught 19 blue claw crabs. After an eternity of shucking, I mixed the meat with fresh corn scraped off the cob, some minced shallots, a small hot pepper, capers, 2 eggs, Thai basil, and a small amount of bread crumbs. Fried it carefully in butter. Served it with a salsa- corn scraped off the cob, some shallots, a little grapefruit juice (didn't know I was out of limes), a few cherry tomatoes, a mango, cilantro, and....a Naga Viper chili...first of the season. (Naga Viper briefly held the record as world's hottest pepper, beating Bhut jolokia...but it was quickly beaten by the Butch T...which I am growing, of course. A new one has beaten them all with 2 million su, but that will have to be grown next year.) So, overall, I am eating really well this summer!


----------



## Clark (Aug 9, 2012)

16 White Castle cheeseburgers + 2 fries + Coors Light.
yum.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 10, 2012)

last night was sweet corn, utah peaches/peach crisp, idaho potato salad, wyoming antelope roast, and local salad (antelope 'sourced' on the ranch were we were eating); oh, and barefoot red wine and lots of water


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 11, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> last night was sweet corn, utah peaches/peach crisp, idaho potato salad, wyoming antelope roast, and local salad (antelope 'sourced' on the ranch were we were eating); oh, and barefoot red wine and lots of water



Sounds good Charles but what is * barefoot red wine* ?  Jean


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 11, 2012)

Barefoot Cellars? $5.99 in my 'hood, and not bad. Not great, but not bad....


----------



## lipelgas (Aug 11, 2012)

hungry and tired, so some fast food: chicken marinated in lots of lemon juice, ginger, garlic, sesam oil, soya sauce and chilli. then quickly to wok pan with veggies and wok noodles. served with mango sauce.


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 11, 2012)

Scallop ceviche, maple glazed grilled salmon, grilled zucchini, mushroom mixed with beans and basil in a black bean sauce, along with a basil and fruit salad for desert!!!!! Now to get to the kitchen and start making it all, lol....


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 11, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Barefoot Cellars? $5.99 in my 'hood, and not bad. Not great, but not bad....



yes! I think that's it... sorry for confusion. my sister loves red wine and said that she likes this wine. she doesn't need anything fancy... (she wears a cowboy hat and drives a beat up 4wd  )


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 11, 2012)

Made lobster for dinner yesterday, which meant lots of leftovers today. Plus, my son came back from Cutchogue with some crabs. That meant....pasta! Fettuchine with crab and lobster sauce! So, steamed and cleaned the crabs, chopped the leftover lobster. Sauteed shallots and garlic in olive oil, added some shiitake mushrooms and tomatoes, then white wine. Added parsley and purple basil, then some cream, then the lobster. Had it with sauteed tromboncino squash ( a great harvest this year), sliced orange brandywine tomato, and a rose wine. The shallots, tomatoes, squash, and basil were all home grown.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 12, 2012)

sounds good. it took us so long to get helped by the wait staff at our mother's 80th birthday dinner, and get our salads, and then get drinks, and then get our dinner, that i've totally forgotten what we had to eat. no joke, we went to the lakeside restaurant in pinedale, wyoming and our initial reservation was for 7pm and we finally got our dinners at 9pm. and that was after the wait staff didn't clear away empty bottles, didn't refill empty glasses, didn't ask how things were, and then seemed totally clueless when my oldest sister started busing the table, taking things empty off and put them on another empty table. to top it off totally, when we were about to enter the parking lot and get in our cars they turned off all the lights in the parking lot.

remember the lakeside restaurant, pinedale wyoming, and never ever go there


----------



## physiognomy (Aug 14, 2012)

Grilled pork, corn, & salad tonight...


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 15, 2012)

Stuffed grilled salmon with capers, Italian parsley, onion and herbs with dill ber blanc on grilled zucchini, carrots and yellow squash, roasted baby potato.

Yum.

Ramon


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 15, 2012)

Seared scallops with morels and rock shrimp, sliced brandywine tomato with purple basil, sauteed tromboncino squash (I said I had a big harvest...) with cripy baby artichokes, made an olive oil dip for bread with garlic and basil flowers. Served it with a nice bottle of Torrontes...all veggies except the morels and artichokes were home grown.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2012)

all sound good! I gained too much weight during my trip to wyoming, so last night had nothing for dinner (had sbarro pizza at thruway rest stop on way home from newark airport, but it was dry)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2012)

You should have let me know you were in the area.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2012)

NYEric said:


> You should have let me know you were in the area.



I was only in the area long enough last week to pack bags and fly out, and yesterday was in nj from 12:30am to 5pm, then drove back up to upstate. I had thought about visiting some in the area today, but I have a red cross apt tonight so couldn't get too involved. I would like to make the trip again to do another nyc century bike tour; clark may not be able to do the tour this year, but I may do it again anyhow - it was a lot of fun! though if I do it again this year, if by myself i'm not as likely to breeze through stop signs and red lights like the 'locals' and nearby residents do!  (or ride the wrong way on one-way streets)

gnocci with spinach/pasta sauce


----------



## Heather (Aug 16, 2012)

Ooh, Peter! Nice looking corn! 

So I'm a day late but I was busy yesterday reading and participating in the barrage of related news/television/social food network celebrations but I must say to all the foodies on the forum:

Happy Birthday Julia Child! 

Anyone have any favorite recipes? I am determined this fall to master (some) of the art of autumnal dishes such as Boeuf Bourguignon, French Onion Soup, and a soufflé. 

Bon Appetit!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 17, 2012)

Last night at a Japanese restaurant in Kenosha, WI - Honado. Not a town where one would expect a good Sushi restaurant, but it is there and very modestly priced. Had Squid Yaki with ginger sauce that was out of this world tasty. The squid was not rubbery at all, which means the cook knew what he was doing at the grill and the squid was fresh. Followed by Tonkatsu, a pork cutlet, breaded and fried with tonkatsu sauce, which I think is like a worcestershire sauce but with a fruit flavor base to it. I thought maybe plum, but it is hard to tell. My friend had sushi, and pronounced it quite good, the best available without travelling south to Chicago. 

@ Eric Muelhbauer - I got to invite myself over to dinner at your house. Wow, the seafood sounds excellent.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 18, 2012)

Leo- Let me know if you ever make it out east! I'm out at my Cutchogue place, and it seems like the weakfish have finally stopped biting, at least for now, so I had to go and buy fish. Marinated a small piece of swordfish and a piece of king salmon, along with a few Maya head-on shrimp in my usual marinade of orange and lime juice, with a little white wine, cilantro, tabasco chipotle sauce, olive oil and a little sugar. Before I grilled it though, I made a little salsa,or relish, whatever you want to call it, with corn scraped off the cob, diced cucumber, diced peach, cilantro, chives, lime juice, a little orange juice, and half a yellow bhut jolokia chili. Took the pepper out after a few minutes so it wouldn't get too hot....it was just right....for me, at least......


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2012)

Poached salmon cooled and served with a cucumber-avacodo sauce, and Couscous; Eaborne should have stayed for dinner.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 19, 2012)

Soul food tonight, ribs! With angel hair pasta and a red meat sauce as the main side dish and of course greens. The cook's family was originally from Mississippi, via Detroit to settle in Chicago. Best greens I've had. Barbara uses a blend, mustard, collard & spinach. She goes light on the collard compared to the other two. Ribs were fall off the bone moist and tasty. Neither one would give me their rub recipe for the ribs, brother and sister were mute on that!


----------



## keithrs (Aug 21, 2012)

Angel hair with light tomato sauce tonight. Tomato sauce was made with blanched, peeled, and diced garden fresh tomatoes, chicken stock, fresh garlic and shallots that was reduced.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 25, 2012)

blue corn posole with green chile sauce and venison, and cherry pie


----------



## Paul Mc (Sep 25, 2012)

Briscuit, egg noodle, spinach and spiced soup from Beijing, with green tea cookies!!!! Mmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2012)

Slices of bread filmed with ketchup (or tomato sauce), some green peppers slices, gouda cheese and (chopped) basil leaves... put in the oven for the chease to melt and served...yummy!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 27, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> Slices of bread filmed with ketchup (or tomato sauce), some green peppers slices, gouda cheese and (chopped) basil leaves... put in the oven for the chease to melt and served...yummy!



interesting!


----------



## Clark (Nov 30, 2012)

Hot dogs on grill, w/ chilli and raw onions. Handful of fries.
yum.


----------



## keithrs (Nov 30, 2012)

Mexican.... Carne asada burrito with chesse only!


----------



## Stone (Nov 30, 2012)

Home made pizza. with..Sauted chicken breast, mixed Italian herbs, Sauted green capsicum, Thinly chopped mushroom, Basil, garlic, Mozzarella AND chedder, Split green olives pickled with chilli, Italian tomato sauce, sea salt, cracked pepper, a few canned pineapple pieces, lots of chopped continental parsley, sprinckle of thyme, drizzle of olive oil, on a yeasted fine organic wholewheat base. DO IT NOW:drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2012)

sounds good!

partially home-made white clam sauce with steamed spaghetti squash (instead of linguine)

pondering dessert


----------



## Clark (Dec 11, 2012)

home made pizza, topped with grilled chicken.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 11, 2012)

Wendy's salad


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 15, 2012)

leftover buttermilk banana pancakes filled with home-made vanilla ice cream and hershey's chocolate syrup, rolled up like a burrito (already), and leftover venison green chile potato, bean tomato stew (soon)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 15, 2012)

Went out to dinner tonight, but last night I went to an Asian market and bought a nice 3.16 lb lobster and some duck legs. Split the lobster with my wife, steaming it. After splitting it, a scooped out the roe and "green stuff" and stuck it under the broiler with some garlic butter. Earlier I roasted the duck legs with garlic, rosemary (from the garden), salt and pepper, and goose fat (from an earlier meal). Also roasted brussels sprouts and broccoli in olive oil. My son had the duck (and a claw), my wife and I enjoyed the lobster. Had a nice challah bread (it was Shabbos, afterall....) dipped in my mix of olive oil, garlic, rosemary, and chopped olives, washed down with some chardonnay. I'm hungry again already.....


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 22, 2012)

Ginger steamed lobster, grilled sirloin steak, mushroom risotto and a mint, tomatoe and chili salad!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 22, 2012)

Making a salad with baby green, pears, goat cheese, and caramelized chopped walnuts before the main dish.... Orecchietta with a white wine sauce, sausage, tomato, baby broccoli, and a small amount of chicken stock. Finishing with your choose of christmas cookies.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 22, 2012)

I wanted seafood....my wife wanted beef stew. We all know who won. My stew included chanterelles, porcinis, and loads of parsnips in addition to the usual potatoes, carrots, onions, barley, beef stock, and lots of red wine. Also sauteed small brussel's sprouts and parsnips in olive oil with pine nuts and garlic, moistened with chicken broth. I'll get my seafood tomorrow.....................


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 28, 2012)

Eric, did you get your seafood wish fulfilled?

Today, I am treating myself (lunch and dinner) to steamed mussels, ginger, scallions and red chili's mixed in to rice noodles with a black bean sauce!!!






Maybe we should all plan in having a seafood night together?!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 28, 2012)

mmmm; I did have fried shrimp and clam strips with some fries, so i'm with you on the fish-friday theme 

what's for dessert?


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 28, 2012)

LOL!!! That sounds amazing!!!!!

I made a lemon basil sorbet for desert tonight! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Clark (Dec 28, 2012)

Four BLT's and fries.
I'll admit, the T's are crappy this time of the year around here.


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, 4?!!! Still, sounds awesome!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 28, 2012)

Certainly did. Last week, I made stewed octopus in tomato sauce over fetucchine. I liked it, my wife thought it was too "tomatoey". Tonight it was gigundo shrimp, stuffed with crabmeat. We had a package of bacon, as a gift from my oldest son. My wife and daughter won't eat pork, but my youngest was begging for a bacon wrapped anything. So I took 2 of the stuffed shrimp and wrapped them in bacon, while I added some bacon pieces to a 3rd. Also made a mini- NE clam chowder using the bacon, leeks, potatoes, milk and cream. Mashed parsnips for veggies, washed down with an Oregon Pinot gris. Tomorrow we'll be snowbound, so I got all the ingredients to make my heart stopping (literally....) white lasagna!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 29, 2012)

Too much food for me right now! I'm presently in NY with the wife visiting my mom and sis. I'm going crazy eating everything I can't get in Japan. Highlights so far include cannoli from a local Italian bakery, a hot pastrami sandwich at the 2nd Ave Deli on East 33rd, and a lovely standing rib roast for Christmas dinner. In Japan I live healthy, but in America I am the meat-cheese-chocolate monster that ate NY :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 29, 2012)

'better head up to binghamton for some hot chicken wings and spiedies, and then to utica for some greens and chicken riggies  then maybe some spanikopita and baklava, and the some pierogies and pigs-in-a-blanket (I love ny state ethnic food) oh, don't forget some pickled or creamed herring!

(oh, man, now I have to eat again)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 29, 2012)

How long will you be in NYC? If you have more time, let the Erics know!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes let us know if you want to meet up. If you're around I can get some greek pastries from Astoria for you on Monday!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 30, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> 'better head up to binghamton for some hot chicken wings and spiedies, and then to utica for some greens and chicken riggies  then maybe some spanikopita and baklava, and the some pierogies and pigs-in-a-blanket (I love ny state ethnic food) oh, don't forget some pickled or creamed herring!
> 
> (oh, man, now I have to eat again)



There always is too much food and way too little time for such endeavors! We got some decent baklava in the city and I always track down creamed herring when I come to the states.



Eric Muehlbauer said:


> How long will you be in NYC? If you have more time, let the Erics know!





NYEric said:


> Yes let us know if you want to meet up. If you're around I can get some greek pastries from Astoria for you on Monday!



Alas, we're not likely to make a trip back into the city this trip. I'm amazed at how compressed time becomes when traveling... busy, busy, busy keeping 
mom and sis happy - not to mention my wife. 

Thanks for the invite Eric, greek pastries from Astoria are infamous and I've never had any! They used to have some nice ones in Tarpon Springs, Florida at that greek community, but I don't know anymore, it has been years. I'd love to see your collection of kids one day too.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2013)

OK.Send me an address and I'll mail you some baklava and melomekarones!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2013)

it is already 19:47, but some minutes ago Sofia made some "daigaku imo", which are something like caramelated sweetpotatos...! We had the orange variety ones... Oh, it was divine...! More of snack rather than dinner...!

recipie here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7ParA5-qrc (voices are weird, but food is delicious...hehehe)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 15, 2013)

At my youngest son's urging, since I had a gift of pancetta in the house, I made fetucchine carbonara. The simplest way possible...just garlic and pancetta, mixed into the pasta with egg, parmesan, and parlsey. It was great!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2013)

salmon from friend poached with milk, white wine, butter and lemon pepper; white and brown rice with more lemon pepper, minced onion, butter olive oil chicken stock, garlic and rice wine vinegar; fresh broccoli sauteed in sesame/veg/olive oil and butter; later finished off with a strawberry/blueberry/banana/mango/wheat germ/soy flour/yogurt/milk smoothie (that smoothie was so thick you could have turned the container upside down and it wouldn't drop out)

the salmon came from a friend who fished the salmon river this fall during their spawning run, and the blueberries and some of the strawberries came from his family's produce farm (u-pick)


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2013)

another smoothie; pineapple, mango, banana, blueberry, yogurt, milk, raw organic cacao nibs and raw organic coconut butter


----------



## Clark (Jan 27, 2013)

Burger King. 
In the car.


----------



## Paul Mc (Jan 30, 2013)

Been there and done that before, lol...


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 30, 2013)

Spice rubbed flank steak, rice mix, and green beans
 A nice dinner I'm cooking for my wife.


----------



## Paul Mc (Feb 2, 2013)

Japanese "Anything goes" hot pot. I used chicken, scallops, shrimp, calamari, octopus, bean threads, spring onions, shiitake mushrooms, tofu and carrots on a bed of napa cabbage simmered in a mirin, soy sauce and dashi stock. Note, this pic is pre cooked.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 2, 2013)

Hmmmmmm.....yosenabe!!!!


----------



## Paul Mc (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL... Exactly Eric!!!


----------



## limuhead (Feb 2, 2013)

Stuffed grape leaves and fresh green salad that we got from the FFA kids at the school down the block!


----------



## Clark (Feb 15, 2013)

Steak on grill. Coors light.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 15, 2013)

Red curry chicken with veggies and quinoa. It turned out very good.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 15, 2013)

Baked cod. Made a sauce of garlic, shallot, tiny bit of red bell pepper, tiny bit of celery, beech drop mushrooms, pine nuts, chopped grape tomato (the only edible winter tomato), capers, tiny bit of chopped calamata olive. Sauteed in olive oil, added a touch of chicken broth and parsley, then crushed almond. Covered the fish, and baked it. Meanwhile, cooked some farro with onion and beech drop mushroom, and steamed some asparagus. (Mexican...the season has begun!) Had it with a nice pinot noir......greatly enjoyed dinner!


----------



## Dido (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is a speciality of my region we start to eat it last week, 
Its mostly made before biog happenings

It is called Hitzkuchen 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2013)

that looks good. I had a hard time finding an english-speaking site that explained what hitzkuchen was (creme anglais, onions, lardon etc in hot wood-fired stove); had to translate a 'wiki'-type page


----------



## Dido (Feb 16, 2013)

This is the more western form you found. 

This one is a base made like pizza but here with meal of rye
then they put a cream of potatos on it more liquid then smashed potatos 
after that they put greves over it this is the small brown things, 
then you pot onion and some spices over it, a little pig fat melted over and the up in the oven like pizza 
Eat it hot


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2013)

fat and starch.... mmmm 

i suppose you have to chase it down with a beer?


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 17, 2013)

Sounds very rich and hardy!


----------



## Dido (Feb 17, 2013)

Not a beer. 

we drink `Most´ to it, this is fermented aple juice, 
made like you make wine ........


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 17, 2013)

I never tried "spatchcocking" a chicken, so I tried tonight. Got 2 nice organic free range small chickens, brined them in brown sugar and salt for about 90 minutes. Removed the backbone and flattened them, coated them with an olive oil, garlic, rosemary, and thyme mixture (the herbs coming from my garden), then roasted them with potatoes and parsnips. Meanwhile, sauteed lacinato Tuscan kale, fresh picked from my yard, and chopped the livers to cook in kasha (buckwheat) along with maitake and beechdrop mushroom, and onions. Had an Australian Shiraz along with it....good!


----------



## limuhead (Feb 17, 2013)

Pulled pork sandwiches on torta bread. I get this salt that is made from desalinated ocean water; they take the salt and put it in a smokers with kiawe (mesquite) wood. Anything you put it on or cook with it tastes like it just came out of a smoker.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2013)

a yogurt, orange juice, mango, avocado, pineapple, green tea leaves, blueberry smoothie (plus some passionfruit juice to add some sweetness)

before that was some 'white chili' with added recaito and sharp cheddar (the white chili was a kat cora recipe that was pretty bland until I added the cheese and recaito; cheese was called for in the recipe)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 2, 2013)

My guts haven't been as well behaved as they should be, and my appetite has basically shut down. So to challenge it back to my usual gluttony, and made the rounds of some Asian markets. End result was a steamed Dungeness crab, live abalone and surf clam dredged in flour and sauteed in butter, and a geoduck clam....the neck for sashimi, the rest sauteed with the other stuff. Accompanied by sauteed Lacinato kale from my garden...still harvesting it. It's only a few weeks before I plant it again....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

Abalone! :drool:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 5, 2013)

So I got these over the weekend in Cutchogue....steamed them yesterday, then made crab cakes today. Accompanied by pineapple salsa and guacamole, heated by my Trinidad Moruga chilies...the newest world record holder at 2 million SU...twice (!) the heat of Bhut Jolokia...NYEric, are you paying attention?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> heated by my Trinidad Moruga chilies...the newest world record holder at 2 million SU...twice (!) the heat of Bhut Jolokia...NYEric, are you paying attention?


Yes I am!!! Time to make a new salsa!! Ay caramba!!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 8, 2013)

linguine with mushrooms, spinach and clam sauce, home-made garlic bread


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 8, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2013)

Earlier, raw refrigerator oatmeal cookie dough, and now peach bread pudding with vanilla ice cream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 23, 2013)

Thai red curry with shrimp, beechdrop mushrooms, and homegrown red long beans...heated by a homegrown jolokia...along with cucumber salad with a lime/peanut dressing.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2013)

"...heated by a homegrown jolokia..." 
an understatement!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 23, 2013)

Lobster pasta! The best way to use those cheap summer lobsters, which taste great but are growing fast and not meaty enough to just eat steamed. Got 2 lobsters (the mid priced ones at $4.99/lb...I just love Asian markets), and steamed them until the meat was just barely cooked, mostly raw. Pulled out the meat and simmered the legs for stock. Saved what little roe and green stuff I could- I always choose female lobsters. Sauteed garlic, shallots (homegrown), grape tomatoes and beechdrop mushrooms. Added the lobster stock and some white wine, and scraped the kernels from 2 ears of raw corn into it. When ready, I poured in some cream. When it reached a simmer, I added the lobster meat...a minute later, torn purple basil (homegrown). Ate it over tagliatelle, with steamed broccoli and a nice bottle of viognier. Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 24, 2013)

'Mmmmmm' - I'll say! I was watching 'lidia from Italy' last night and they were all about cooking different shrimp. My dinner was microwave popcorn, so I was envious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trithor (Aug 25, 2013)

We have a 'masterchef' style establishment around the corner from us. I have a booking for myself and 8 friends for tonight for a cooking competition. Eric, your recipe has given me an idea if the theme goes the pasta route. These evenings are always a lot of fun, lot of food and a lot of wine. The day after is always a bit tough to get through!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, some more of that fine South African wine should make you feel far better!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 26, 2013)

Spanish style shrimp with onions, and cauliflour in a cheddar cheese sauce.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 26, 2013)

What, no Special K-lite?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 1, 2013)

Eric M.
Since it is obvious that you are also a connoisseur of HOT peppers; have you had Lemon Aji's from Peru? They have an excellent citrus note and are pretty damn hot. Not Bhut Jolakia hot, but still up there.

If you have not, and would like to. I could probably send you some pulverized powder of them. It is excellent for soups, ect. It is done by some local organic growers at the Farmer's Market.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 1, 2013)

I believe I have had those peppers...maybe not pure Aji's, but one year I got a bunch of peppers that were obviously not what they were labelled...most were mongrels, but one produced peppers that were just like the Aji's, based on what I've read about them. Very tasty, hot but not unbearably so. Among the peppers I grow are the simple Asian chilis...the small long ones, about 2-3" long. Every year I plant seeds from my previous crop, so I sometimes get mongrels. One this year is clearly a cross between the regular Asian chili and a super hot one, probably jolokia. Another plant seems to be producing what maybe a cross between the hot pepper and a sweet pepper....will be interesting to see what turns out.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 2, 2013)

a vegetable tian (a la martha stewart cooking show), including zucchini, summer squash, eggplant, kohlrabi, green beans, red onion, yellow onion, tomatoes, garlic, celery thyme marjoram black pepper red pepper smoked paprika powder mrs. dog's spicy seasoning sea salt and olive oil

soon to be joined with 5-grain brown rice, quinoa, kohlrabi and k. greens; carrots celery, dried green chile, red chile, dried out button mushrooms, organic hulled pumpkin seeds, garlic, a tomato, chicken stock, rice vinegar, bay leaves sea salt dried onion olive oil and recaito cilantro seasoning

topped off with a smoothie/milkshake with vanilla yogurt, frozen oranges, strawberries, fresh blueberries, frozen banana, organic raw coconut butter, raw organic cacao nibs, vanilla ice cream (and some leftover oatmeal containing some banana and blueberry)


----------



## Clark (Sep 9, 2013)

Roast beef sub from Walmart. Washed down with some fat tires.
Yum.


----------



## limuhead (Sep 10, 2013)

Sizzling Hamburger Steak at Dot's restaurant. Ground sirloin burger grilled and placed on a red hot cast iron platter, covered with sweet onion and gravy. They put a sheet of wax paper on top and bring it out to the table sizzling (hence the name). Served with rice or mashed spuds. I think I'll have with rice and a side of potato macaroni salad. Then comes the Polynesian paralysis...


----------



## Dido (Sep 12, 2013)

did some grilling last week 












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2013)

Home-made green chile cheeseburgers, (homemade green chile sauce with new mexico med. green chiles) potato salad, strawberry raspberry rhubarb pie with vanilla ice cream and citrus margaritas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 17, 2013)

Pan seared swordfish, with a sauce made from shallots, chanterelles, capers, and white wine. Served with lacinato kale straight from the garden and the last of the garden tomatoes and cucumber.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2013)

Leftover venison/green chile stew and leftover bagels made into mini-pizzas, possibly strawberry rhubarb pie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Nov 18, 2013)

OMG! Strawberry rhubarb pie! My all-time favorite pie in the world! May
I show up for leftovers????


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2013)

Sure! Actually I am making it tonight as football watching ended up involving the whole afternoon/evening (I even have some home-made vanilla ice cream mmmmm) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 19, 2013)

Good dinner tonight. On Sunday, at my local farmer's market, I picked up a ribeye (100% grass fed), and the lady gave me a free bag of rabbit liver, heart and kidneys (to help keep my blood cells up). So tonight, I seared the steak in a little ghee, sauteed the rabbit innards with salsify, chanterelles, garlic, and shallots with a dash of cream. Served it with kasha cooked with salsify, dried mushrooms, and onion...oh...oven roasted cauliflower too.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2013)

Baked penne pasta with venison sweet sausage, ground beef, Savoy cabbage, onion, home-canned whole tomatoes, zucchini, garlic, crushed red pepper, tomato paste and some store spaghetti sauce (sautéed in olive oil) plus a few other spices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2013)

Riggies!? Really!? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2013)

Actually this was pennie's  not riggies

I was just up to Utica/upstate quickly Tuesday and didn't even have time to get any riggies  or any saranac. I did pick up a few other odds and ends plus the deer from the butcher and visit a few friends and family


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2014)

Wendy's dollar menu.
Washing it down with ice cold Fat Tires.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 7, 2014)

Pan seared venison (from the store, not wild), in a sauce of red wine, dry porcini's and their broth, shallots, and garlic served with mashed purple potatoes mixed with parsnip...touch of truffle butter added to both.


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 8, 2014)

Yesterday: Frozen yoghurt, some bread sticks and green tea... I'm sick and don't have much of an appetite, plus I have a sore throat (most importantly though; I hate cooking).


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2014)

Last night only cocoa mini wafer squares and dried out homemade baked beans. The beans were fine earlier but left them and fell asleep 

I have a freezer full of wild venison; where does one buy it? Thought wasn't legal to sell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 8, 2014)

Only farmed venison is legal. Most comes from New Zealand. I've asked at my local farmer's market, from the vendor who sells bison and grass fed beef. She says they won't raise venison because they are afraid of chronic wasting diseases brought in by wild deer who would come in contact with the herd.
Meanwhile, tonight was a seafood stew...octopus, squid, and shrimp cooked in a tomato sauce with red wine, shrimp broth from the heads, fennel, both fresh and seeds, onions, garlic, celery, and of course some brief contact with one of my Trinidad Moruga chili's. Very brief...and it was still quite spicy. Loved it!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2014)

Leftover linguine and clam sauce and a side of unused/scribbled on tax forms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2014)

Last night had crab cakes, hush puppies and crab soup at the happy clam in Fredericksburg va. 
I was reminded that its been so long that I'd had crab cakes that wasn't sure if they were good or bad (meaning authentic or fresh, everything was okay)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 20, 2014)

reheated Thai. My family are enjoying the Easter break at the beach while Im on-call in the city......................


----------



## Secundino (Apr 20, 2014)

Egg salad.


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2014)

Anyone looking for a job as a private cook? I have a job opening. I hate
to cook, but I don't mind cleaning up after a really good cook. Husband
doesn't particularly like cooking either, so one meal a day, a private apt.,
and salary. PLEASE!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2014)

I love your 'egg salad' - beautiful.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks, Oz.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 23, 2014)

This plus saranac


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Apr 24, 2014)

We already got the eggs, so, the closed period is over now: rabbit! In garlic and thyme sauce, (caraway, ginger, pepper, hot chili, oreganum, bay-leaf, salt and sugar); the vegetables we have to choose, and a timbal of white rice with amaranth-seeds (eyes to the worms!); the dog gets the head and the leftovers... Ñamñam for all! Can't wait, already 'hungry'... me is the cook, obviously.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2014)

Few nights ago made home-made guacamole with seasoned blue corn chips, chicken spiedies, roasted sweet and zucchini squash and key lime cheesecake pie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoa01011984 (Apr 30, 2014)

Have a nice day............!!!
fedex hours - ups tracking - usps change of address - moneygram - western union phone number


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2014)

I love guac and corn chips.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 8, 2014)

Had dinner at katz's deli in manhattan with nyeric last night; their home-made pastrami on rye with some French fries and orange soda

It was work to finish the whole sandwich (huge) but was very tender mmmmmmmmm
No room for dessert 

.... And wishing that eric m were there and/or posting after me about an amazing dinner he threw together


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2014)

I am going to call his family today to see if the BBG ever got in contact and took care of his plants.


----------



## shadytrake (Sep 8, 2014)

num, num, num. I had home made stew with okra, peppers, and tomatoes from my garden. Last harvest of the season.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 10, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Had dinner at katz's deli in manhattan with nyeric last night; their home-made pastrami on rye with some French fries and orange soda
> 
> It was work to finish the whole sandwich (huge) but was very tender mmmmmmmmm
> No room for dessert



I ate a the 2nd Ave Deli a few years back instead of Katz's. I wonder which is better (for their pastrami)… Eric? I certainly was very happy with it, but then again real pastrami in Japan is like looking for real Chinese food in Florida :rollhappy:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 10, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I ate a the 2nd Ave Deli a few years back instead of Katz's. I wonder which is better (for their pastrami)… Eric? I certainly was very happy with it, but then again real pastrami in Japan is like looking for real Chinese food in Florida :rollhappy:



There are lots of places in Florida with real Chinese food. Good indicators: if they sell chicken or duck feet, stinky tofu, jelly fish, or 1,000 year old duck egss.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2014)

Uptown 2nd Avenue Deli?? If it's the place I'm thinking about, I can't afford to walk into the joint!! I'm thinking of how I can send pastrami to Japan!!


----------



## Clark (Sep 11, 2014)

Subs from Wal-Mart.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2014)

I made chile rellenos for the first time last night; definitely a non-traditional sauce on top (not telling what was in it) but room-mate liked it (though he's a smoker and his wife usually cooks everything, and it was fried...). 

there's definitely a learning curve with things kind of new; I usually don't fry things and the peppers were a little small and I didn't have the right sauce to start with, but they tasted good enough  actually the peppers that had enough batter on them to make a nice coating tasted pretty good! 
now next time there are anaheim peppers available I have to make sure i'm getting 'medium' not 'mild'  might as well be using bell peppers or something like that

also made black beans and rice, separately, in the clay cooker


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 29, 2014)

> next time there are anaheim peppers available I have to make sure i'm getting 'medium' not 'mild'



let me know if I can send you some ghosts, Lemon Aji's or Fish peppers. They will light you up!!!:crazy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 29, 2014)

I forgot about this thread. I had no idea it would become one of those unending ones with I first started it years ago. I also missed these comments!



Linus_Cello said:


> There are lots of places in Florida with real Chinese food. Good indicators: if they sell chicken or duck feet, stinky tofu, jelly fish, or 1,000 year old duck egss.



Well, I must have been in the wrong places (though I lived there for 21 years!). Maybe I should amend my comment to "like finding good Chinese food in northern Florida"  After eating the real McCoy up in the backwoods and byways of northern Sichuan I am a bit biased about what passes for good Chinese food now.



NYEric said:


> Uptown 2nd Avenue Deli?? If it's the place I'm thinking about, I can't afford to walk into the joint!! I'm thinking of how I can send pastrami to Japan!!



Ah, its the one not on 2nd ave anymore, I think its on east 33rd close to Lexington Avenue. Too pricey? The cost didn't surprise me for midtown NY, and honestly in Japan you pay a lot more for eating out considering that portions here are to say the least *much smaller*. Sending pastrami to Japan - I'm sure it can be done, but at what price :sob: Some Japanese companies are pretty good at making a facsimile of it, but it is a far cry from the real thing.

Made beef pot pie last weekend. Typical fare back in the states perhaps, but a rare delicacy in these parts.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2014)

A couple of pounds of pastrami to Japan. You got it!


----------



## phraggy (Oct 30, 2014)

Having read these posts I haven't seen(or heard) of anything to come remotely near to a Lancashire meat and potato pie with a suet crust and served with
pickled onions,red cabbage and brown sauce -- think Ill make one this weekend,

Ed


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> A couple of pounds of pastrami to Japan. You got it!



Well that's only one sandwich! 




phraggy said:


> Having read these posts I haven't seen(or heard) of anything to come remotely near to a Lancashire meat and potato pie with a suet crust and served with
> pickled onions,red cabbage and brown sauce -- think Ill make one this weekend,
> 
> Ed



Mmm, include a recipe!

Well, I'd better get some breakfast or my stomach is going to implode...

CChad, some peppers might be interesting! My housemate loves peppers though his wife is allergic; he tried brewing some pepper honey mead and there wasn't any heat. I think it just needed a hotter pepper 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phraggy (Oct 30, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Well that's only one sandwich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey Phraggy I used to make that camping accept we called it 'hobo stew' due to the whole lot being cooked in a campfire wrapped in foil. I think it is a Boy Scout thing.

The smell still brings back memories.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 30, 2014)

Ah, baking with lard reminds me of my days in north Florida - real southern biscuits and gravy, cracklings, a proper pecan pie… my heart is stopping just thinking about it.

No pastrami, please Eric, or I'll start sending you sushi! :rollhappy:


----------



## phraggy (Oct 30, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> Hey Phraggy I used to make that camping accept we called it 'hobo stew' due to the whole lot being cooked in a campfire wrapped in foil. I think it is a Boy Scout thing.
> 
> The smell still brings back memories.



I's not a stew. If cooked long enough you should almost be able to stand a fork up in it.!!!!

Ed


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 30, 2014)

Mmm I have all of that except for the red cabbage, even have some New Mexico pecans. Not sure what the brown sauce is

You can send me both the pastrami and the sushi 
Oh; I don't have cracklings (I do have rendered lard sticks for making crusts)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phraggy (Oct 30, 2014)

The brown sauce is HP sauce from a bottle, google it!!
Ed


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2014)

It looks like they have HP sauce at the local shoprite 

Made baked chicken strips breaded with spicy panko and the batter from the relleno recipe (instead of frying them) last night

Thinking of making the shepherds pie with venison mmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phraggy (Oct 31, 2014)

Spicy panko-- relleno recipe-- what sort of grub is that???

Ed


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2014)

I made chile rellenos a few nights ago which is Anaheim peppers stuffed with cheese, coated with a batter and fried, and last night I made oven baked chicken strips that I coated with the pepper coating and then dipped into spicy panko crumbs (panko is that breading for frying originally from Japan, big crunchy bread crumbs)

I found Hp sauce at the local shoprite today! I'll probably try the pie on Sunday with beef and venison stew meat


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2014)

The venison/beef shepherds pie was really good and I like the brown sauce. Have turkey to cook


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2014)

Mesclun salad with broiled sirloin steak, fresh Bosc pear sections coated in cinnamon, avacado sections w/ a little salt, red grapefruit sections, and a raspberry vinaigrette.


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2014)

I made Hoppin' John and I did goooooood! First time I've cooked anything
in years. I'm so proud! The good cooks here shamed me...at least for one
evening.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

"Pois Pidgeon" LOL! Did you use pork or smoked turkey?


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2014)

I used a very good sausage of the rolled kind. It has beef and pork in it.
The nice thing about Hoppin' John is that you can put anything in it and
it tastes good...kinda like gumbo in that way.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't eat pork but that sounds good. Enjoy.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2014)

I had to look that up, sounds interesting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Dec 11, 2014)

Charles, you're just a yankee. ;>) Hoppin' John is New Orleans food and a one dish meal. Poor folk in the South after the Civil War had to devise
dishes that were relatively cheap which includes Hoppin' John and all types of gumbo...also coffee with chicory. Love 'em all. Try Hoppin'
sometime. I think you'll love it.

Eric, I'm not SUPPOSED to eat pork, but I do.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2014)

"Just say, "No!"" - Nancy Reagan.


----------



## Clark (Dec 11, 2014)

Bad girl.

Chili. And biscuits.


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2014)

Clark, ever tried biscuits made with lard and buttermilk and smothered
with butter and fried molasses? Pure heaven!

One may put the Reguns where the sun don't shine. :>)


----------



## Clark (Dec 12, 2014)

Angela, neither my wife or I had buttermilk in the home when we were growing up. So now we don't include it in our diets.
My home had lard in the house and used it often. But we have never fried molasses.
So, no on that heart stopper you just described.


Amen to that!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 12, 2014)

NYEric said:


> "Just say, "No!"" - Nancy Reagan.



I think she meant, "don't smoke it."

Winter is beginning here (snow forecast today) and so hot foods are the thing for a few months. We made a big pot of _nabe_ last weekend, which is a pot of boiled food cooked in a soup for a relatively short time. The soup stock is typically based on bonito and kelp, and to that you can add other things like kimchi or soy milk. Veggies, small strips of meat, tofu, seafood, noodles, dumplings, and even quail eggs are added as it boils and you eat it as it cooks. Nice on a cold day and pretty much a no brainer to make.

This weekend I'm making _oden_, another boiled food.


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2014)

Eating all that healthy food will never clog your arteries, but don't you
miss the "heart stopping" factor of southern food?

We keep buttermilk for biscuits and pancakes. It keeps forever because
it's already gone bad. I hate the taste and the look of the empty glass
so never drink it.


----------



## Clark (Dec 13, 2014)

Of course I miss it. But when I was younger I got rid of it the next day.
Now it just sticks to my ribs, and makes me look more like a cow.

Had Chinese take out last night.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2014)

Shrimp Pad Thai noodles and Thai Green curry w/ chicken.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 13, 2014)

Great minds think alike:

ghost curry coated chicken, potatoes, garlic, Anaheim peppers, and onions in a massaman curry sauce over white rice


----------



## Parryaw (Dec 13, 2014)

Chicken Rice! Simple but good


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 13, 2014)

It is simple to you Parryaw but it is complex to most Americans and something that most will never even try. It's a shame.


----------



## Parryaw (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm guessing you have tried it then! It looks simple at least, preparing it is not simple though( never tried making it )


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 13, 2014)

I cook it once a week or so. I think it is a simple recipe compared to some others. The trick is balancing everything.

Crab cakes, now that is a pain and usually takes half a day to prep.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2014)

I actually found hoppin john rice mix on Internet while searching for rice mix, guess I'll have to try it

Cooked a gift turkey a few nights ago, eating leftovers tonight. Cooked first upside down and then right side up in the pan; it was easy and worked great! 

There is buttermilk powder which is easy to keep and use. I've had buttermilk biscuits with lots of butter but never heard of fried molasses ?? :/ ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Dec 14, 2014)

Put the molasses in a skillet (iron preferred) and heat on med. high, sprinkle lightly with baking soda. When the molasses begin to foam to a nice caramel color, slap on a buttered biscuit. Don't get black strap molasses! I've tried the powdered buttermilk and it's hard to get the
proper texture for biscuits. I do this biscuit/molasses thing for a treat.
It's fattening as hell, but you do get some iron in the molasses.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2014)

Interesting. 

Just had five free range-ish eggs for breakfast, supplied by new employer. Scrambled with milk, onion garlic lemon pepper garlic salt smoked paprika and mrs. dog's seasoning
No toast with it because toaster/convection oven still in box and no counter space yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parryaw (Dec 14, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> I cook it once a week or so. I think it is a simple recipe compared to some others. The trick is balancing everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Crab cakes, now that is a pain and usually takes half a day to prep.




I have never made it so as crab cakes. Most of the crab cakes here in Singapore don't really contain crab mostly flour.


----------



## abax (Dec 15, 2014)

That's the case here too, parrypaw. One has to buy the crabs and dig the
meat out with a pick. That's why the half day prep. The crap that most
restaurants sell as crab cakes is disgusting.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 15, 2014)

Plus after picking crab, stinking up the house and using about every available dish... you still have to let them sit a while in the fridge before cooking. All well worth the wait when you have the time and patience. 

Unless you live on the Northeastern coast of the US this is the only way to get anything of real quality.


----------



## abax (Dec 16, 2014)

Amen to that Chad! See if you can find David Rosenburg's recipe for
crab cakes using Wonder Bread. Cuts prep time, the Wonder Bread 
disappears and all you have left is big chunks of crab and seasoning.
Oh yummy and drool! I use Alaskan King Crab when I can get it.


----------



## kellyincville (Dec 16, 2014)

Wonder bread in crab cakes?! *stopping up my Baltimore bred ears*
I grew up using a couple saltine crackers, slap of mayo and dried mustard per pound of crab. Pretty close to the recipe on the old bay box. 

I've been juicing so tonight was kale, spinach, pineapple and cucumber juice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Dec 16, 2014)

Many memories going crabbing with my wife. In the boat, her up front, in a bikini, scooping crabs from the dock pilings. Lots of fun for teenagers.
Since 9/11, some of the best spots are still off limits.

Had leftover crock pot last night. Beef.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2014)

Hmmm, my post from yesterday isn't here.


----------



## abax (Dec 17, 2014)

Well Eric, tell us again.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2014)

What I posted is that I know a place in NYC that had crabcakes better than those in Baltimore! I haven't been there in a wh


----------



## Wendy (Dec 17, 2014)

We just had Maple Dijon salmon with green beans and Caesar salad. Yummy! and easy to make.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2014)

Sounds very healthy. We had our Dept party/lunch today so all I had for dinner was a bowl of Life cereal.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 17, 2014)

Two hands full of garden veggie straw sticks, a slice of turkey, a jelly sandwich, a banana, a quarter pounder deluxe with fries, movie theater popcorn and a coke, and some more veggie sticks
(And the hobbit movie in hfs 3d)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phraggy (Dec 18, 2014)

Someone mentioned Pinot to follow the food. Did you know they are making a Pinot specially for pensioners--- it's called Pinot More!!!!

Ed


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2015)

Coconut shrimp, fish tacos with pineapple salsa and lobster bisque from shag's crab & seafood in the Bridgeton nj Amish market center (these were three specials and I didn't want to decide, soooooo)

Really, really good (mmmmmmm)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2015)

Ham and 13 bean stew, with sweet potatoes and roasted green peppers (with lots more in there)


----------



## Marco (May 1, 2015)

Got on the wrong train. Having a wild boar burger with alfalfa mushrooms pickled tomatoes pimento cheese and a fried egg at bare burger at the stop after mine Yum yum. Might as well make the mishap worthwhile


----------



## abax (May 2, 2015)

This thread is KILLING me! It's after midnight and dinner
has worn off. Damnit, now I'm hungry again.


----------



## Marco (May 2, 2015)

I just took some Claritin and can't sleep. I was just thinking about a snack to but holding off


----------



## cnycharles (May 2, 2015)

abax said:


> This thread is KILLING me! It's after midnight and dinner
> has worn off. Damnit, now I'm hungry again.



You both can join me with honey wheat pretzel braids dipped in Nutella!


----------



## Marco (May 2, 2015)

Done. Sniffles are gone im wide awake. Getting some chobani from the fridge


----------



## abax (May 2, 2015)

Poor Marco...poor me. I'm an insomniac and I never sleep. I've got spring snot nose too. Claritin et.al. are
all a *****! Clear nose and putter around all night...next
day the same all over again. Marco if you ever need a
3am friend, I'm here!

Charles, pretzels at 1am???!!!! I'm 5'4" and 114 lbs. and
I intend to stay that way. On the other hand, there's
fresh baked brownies with almonds downstairs...uh oh.


----------



## cnycharles (May 3, 2015)

Lol

Pretzels usually during the day, rare event esp with Nutella 
Had shrimp tacos and fried oysters after work yesterday. Oysters were huge. Loving that I'm in prime seafood zone now (though none is cheap)


----------



## cnycharles (May 24, 2015)

Four eggs fried and this 





Steel cut oats cooked for a half hour with nearly a quart of fizzy local cider, topped with some vanilla ice cream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2015)

Hot dogs, nachos and beer. Was fortunate enough to have a rangers ticket land on my lap.

The photo of the oatmeal and ice cream is actually making me hungry right now.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2015)

Go Rangers!


----------



## abax (May 25, 2015)

What's a Ranger and where are they going?

A ballpark hot dog sounds wonderful right now!


----------



## Marco (May 25, 2015)

abax said:


> What's a Ranger and where are they going?
> 
> A ballpark hot dog sounds wonderful right now!



The NY Rangers game. Hopefully they are going to the Stanley Cup playoffs Finals year.. They sucked royally today. Now backs against the wall.

I had hot dogs at the game then had some corn beef just now.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 7, 2015)

Boneless short ribs and Greek salad. 




[/URL]


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 7, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Boneless short ribs and Greek salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting Kaiseki


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks good!
What's fer lunch? Lobster roll and shrimp tacos from shags crab and seafood, greater Bridgeton nj Amish farmers market


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jul 22, 2015)

My apologies for not posting this Saturday.
I am not smart enough to do it from my phone.

https://www.royalgorgeroute.com/service-classes/dinner-train/

The couple we sat with were married for 52 yrs. 
He was amazing and was like sitting with tour guide. 
She showed teeth when she mention her grandfather was named Clark. Got a nice hug at end of nite.

I had the prime rib. Bunch of sample beers and some pints.







Date nite with the wife


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 24, 2015)

Last night was utz pretzel rods and Nutella mmmmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 2, 2015)

Greek spiedie (and another chicken) sandwich from the spiedie and rib pit, chenango bridge ny 
The spiedie fest is this weekend but didn't know until a few hours ago. Would have gone there but parking shuttle (mandatory) was $5, 8$ or so to get in ...... These two sandwiches less than $10
Mmmmmmmm





Greek spiedie sandwich 

(It was awesome!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2015)

Mmmmmm...!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2015)

Chicken riggies and garlic bread from Utica ny


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh man that spiedie pic is making me hungry and that store is 3 hours north!

Last Saturday I went with Mexican coworker to Bridgeton and we had manudo. He'd told me about it a few times and told me it was really good so I thought I'd finally try it. He told me it was various ingredients and incorporated with beef intestines somehow. I thought it might be like a stuffed sausage mex style, sliced or somethingorother... Instead it was a brown soup with spoon sized pieces of the 'meat', and you can add onions cilantro and jalapeño bits and eat in or with fresh hot tortilla wraps. I added too many peppers, and the meat was a bit slippery and well looked too much like what an intestine bit looks like (bleah). I ate half of the meat in the wraps but was too hot; took home and cut up pieces of seasoned tgiving dinner rolls into it, and finished while watching football 
Glad I tried it, can say I finished a whole bowl 


Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2016)

Roasted eggplant, tomato onion chickpea + soup with dollops of ricotta cheese
Then black bean and curry rice


Elmer Nj


----------



## phraggy (Feb 20, 2016)

On that side of the pond you don't half eat some ***** stuff. My plain dinner this evening was meat and potato pie ( with onions of course ) and a lovely suet crust on top. Will take a pic when I make another one. Buy the way we also eat this with pickled red cabbage and a dash of HP sauce.

Ed


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 21, 2016)

Nothing as exotic as Charles, but…last night I made chicken enchiladas, guacamole and salsa fresca (some for me with cilantro and another batch for my wife with basil). Unfortunately I couldn't find any corn tortillas yesterday, so had to go with flour ones. Came out pretty good.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 21, 2016)

I only had all that because I was in CSA fruit veg thing this summer/fall and had soooo much stuff I had to roast/boil things and stuff in freezer. Also trying to eat more beans and rice to lose some weight. I still have three more bags of seasoned roasted eggplant slices; think I'll make eggplant 'lasagna' this week 


Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 3, 2016)

Sweet and Spicy pulled pork
and Sesame cucumbers










First time ever making pulled pork!
Mmmmmmmm


Elmer Nj


----------



## eggshells (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks fancy and good.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 7, 2016)

I like to make soup or stew on cold winter days.
Some of the stuff that I made in the last few weeks.

The Perfect Chicken Noodle Soup. The name of the dish litereally says so in the cook book, word for word, and it is so good! The page before has Chicken Noodle Soup. ha~

Beef Stew, both American or Western Style (served with hard crust bread)and Korean style served with rice. 

Moroccan Vegetable Stew served with couscous.

Country Borscht Strew with beets. So good!

Thai Curry with rice.

Korean Curry with rice.

Spaghetti with meatball.

Beef Udon.

Assortment of hard crust bread with liver pate, mustard, humus. (lazy evening)

German Potato Salad with spicy sausage.

French Lentil Soup. So good!!!

Egg Salad with bread. Quicky. 

Tonight, it is left over sphaghtti with sausage. 

I wish I had some nice pictures like Charles. Oh, well.


----------



## troy (Mar 7, 2016)

Liver & onions and salad!!!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 8, 2016)

SPRING IS HERE!!!! Breaking out a couple steaks for the BBQ tonight. There's nothing like that first steak in spring. :drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 8, 2016)

Wendy said:


> SPRING IS HERE!!!! Breaking out a couple steaks for the BBQ tonight. There's nothing like that first steak in spring. :drool::drool::drool::drool:



Garlic salt!

Supposed to be in 70's these next three days


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 9, 2016)

Roasted eggplant, squash, venison sausage lasagna, for church missions dinner tonight! Mmmmmmmmm


Elmer Nj


----------



## Clark (Mar 9, 2016)

Bacon
Lettuce 
Tomato 
On white toast.
Mac and cheese on the side.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 9, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Roasted eggplant, squash, venison sausage lasagna, for church missions dinner tonight! Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj



Where does one get venison sausage? (Or is his a euphamism for roadkill? If so, I can get it readily off the highway)


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 10, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where does one get venison sausage? (Or is his a euphamism for roadkill? If so, I can get it readily off the highway)



Either someone has to give you some or have to get hunting training, find hunting implement, buy permits clothing and various etc and go out in woods or backyard, acquire the animal, clean it out and drag to place and hang then cut up, grind some meat and add sausage flavors or take the cleaned deer to a butcher who cuts deer. Sometimes if you hit a deer a responding officer may ask if you want it, think they give you permit. Then either you take it butcher or deal with it yourself and have sausage ingredients mixed with the ground meat

All that aside, not sure you can buy/sell wild game meat or maybe just deer in ny. But if you have or take meat to a butcher that handles deer they often will have option to prepare part or all of your meat as ground or sausage. There might be some place online where you can find farm raised deer that's been prepared as sausage. It helps to find someone who hunts a lot and gives away some to family or friends. Sometimes farms and orchards will have acquired deer nuisance permits and sometimes the people who clear out excess may give some away

& - checked online, there is one farm in Colorado who sells whitetail deer and is legal, but you'd have to check your state to see if it was legal to have it shipped there. Exotic animals from other countries I believe can be bought/sold since it's not native so you can buy things online or other stores if you can track it down. Technically, wild animals in a state are 'owned' and regulated by that state. Feral animals I think have no protection?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 28, 2016)

Thought I'd revive this thread. Last Sunday the wife and I had a real American style BBQ. Here's the steaks and mushrooms on the grill:







And the full spread - marinated and grilled mushrooms, garlic cloves, and cherry tomatoes, sliced cucumbers, ribeye steaks, and asparagus steamed in butter and salt. During the grilling process we also had grilled shrimp, scallops, and squid. And yes, I drank a lot of beer. 






It was a delicious meal. Not shown here was dessert - vanilla ice cream with blackberry sauce (from my own plants) and shaved chocolate.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice. :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 31, 2016)

Dinner again. This time grilled eggplant and goat cheese salad with lots of basil, toasted pecans, olive oil and balsamic vinegar. Also, grilled squid (marinated in lemon/olive oil/various spices), pork and onion (marinated in olive oil/vinegar/oregano), and chicken drumettes (marinated in vinegar/honey/tomato/garlic).






For dessert I made a fresh cherry and cream cheese cobbler. If you'd like the eggplant and goat cheese recipe, check out this link: 

Eggplant and Goat Cheese Salad


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 31, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Dinner again. This time grilled eggplant and goat cheese salad with lots of basil, toasted pecans, olive oil and balsamic vinegar. Also, grilled squid (marinated in lemon/olive oil/various spices), pork and onion (marinated in olive oil/vinegar/oregano), and chicken drumettes (marinated in vinegar/honey/tomato/garlic).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you use Italian or Japanese eggplant?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 31, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Did you use Italian or Japanese eggplant?



Japanese. I prefer them over western types, besides, they are more or less the only ones available here most of the time. Japanese cucumbers as well are far superior IMO.


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2016)

Tom, how do you not weigh 300 lbs. eating all that food???? The goat cheese salad looks wonderful.


----------



## troy (Jul 31, 2016)

Your food looks good!! Even aestetically pleasing, I can almost smell it


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 31, 2016)

abax said:


> Tom, how do you not weigh 300 lbs. eating all that food???? The goat cheese salad looks wonderful.



My wife and I don't eat all of it at once. For instance half of that salad we gave to my wife's mom, along with about 1/3 of the grilled meat. I also don't have a car, so the only means for me to get around is by bicycle (I don't like trains and hate buses). I probably ride around 70 miles a week just to get to work and run errands, and recreationally I do another 30 at least and that is mostly up mountain roads.


----------



## abax (Aug 1, 2016)

Excellent routine for health!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2016)

Onion rings with spicy dipping sauce and pulled pork sandwich from Olympia drive in
(The pork is juicy! Mmmmmmmmm )


Elmer Nj


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 24, 2016)

Homemade Apple cranberry raspberry pie
Mmmmmmmmm
With some ice cream of course 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Nov 24, 2016)

Too much!


----------



## Heather (Nov 24, 2016)

That pie, I wish! 

Had a lovely dinner out, I actually had salmon.


----------



## abax (Nov 25, 2016)

I had Thanksgiving dinner with vegetarians and didn't miss
the big dead bird sitting on the table at all. I'm not a
vegetarian and thought I might miss it. I'm rather glad
I didn't.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 26, 2016)

Do you make the pie crust and everything on your own?
That is the least fun part for me. Maybe it's the consistency of the crumbs and butter, but they easily break apart & off, or won't stick to the mold. 

I gave up long ago. I bake cakes and others instead. lol


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2016)

I buy pillsbury refrigerated pie crusts, and use the saved crust making time to come up with unusual combinations of ingredients. Counter space is at a minimum especially at my mothers place. When more space some time may try making own and freezing ahead

This pie I took frozen cranberries and xylitol, microwaved for a while. Added lots of dried sweetened cranberries and cran Pom juice and mic ed some more. Put on bottom of pie crust as layer. Added apples, then layer of frozen raspberries on top. Sprinkled top crust with cinnamon sugar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2017)

Chicken riggies from francos pizza utica ny




Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Should have bought a few extra and put in freezer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2017)

That's kind of far from your place. Next time you go up there let me know. I might want some Tolumnias from the ladies, plus some Riggies!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2017)

This was a lightning trip; I had to go to utica for a memorial service, and grabbed some things before heading back down into the slop. I didn't have a chance to pick up some spiedie sandwiches because had to avoid the worst weather around binghamton and pa. , took nys thruway back. Wasn't really over by ithaca to pick anything up
That said, i could have brought some riggies back with me, and should have gotten some to put in the freezer. That was a fumble  I ate half that container at first shot, was very good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2017)

this thread always makes me hungry!


----------



## abax (Jan 25, 2017)

Ditto!


----------



## Marco (Jan 30, 2017)

I had soup from hale and hearty....just something quick on the way home.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 6, 2017)

My wife is a Mexican food lover, and since we live in Japan, the only way to get any of reasonable quality is to make it yourself. Yesterday’s lunch was tostados - nothing special, just toasted corn tortillas topped with shredded chicken spiced with oregano, guacamole, salsa fresca, cheddar, taco sauce and lettuce. I also made some ground beef seasoned with taco seasoning for making a more taco-like tostado. Everything was made from scratch except the taco sauce (due to pure laziness!) and the tortillas.












My wife was happy!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> My wife is a Mexican food lover, and since we live in Japan, the only way to get any of reasonable quality is to make it yourself. Yesterday’s lunch was tostados - nothing special, just toasted corn tortillas topped with shredded chicken spiced with oregano, guacamole, salsa fresca, cheddar, taco sauce and lettuce. I also made some ground beef seasoned with taco seasoning for making a more taco-like tostado. Everything was made from scratch except the taco sauce (due to pure laziness!) and the tortillas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your wife isn't lactose intolerant?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks good!

.... why you shouldn't leave the waffle iron unattended....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2017)

Turkey vegetable stew with blue cornmeal dumplings





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 7, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Your wife isn't lactose intolerant?



Of the 2 of us, I am more lactose intolerant. She is very sensitive to hot foods though, so I have to tone down the salsa. The other thing is we don't eat large quantities of anything - this is Japan after all. That spread was shared between her and me, and later her mom and brother. 

Charles, what is that? It looks like a metallic waffle! :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Charles, what is that? It looks like a metallic waffle! :rollhappy:



It's either a piece of the former soyuz space station's solar panel after re-entry or a buttermilk/blue cornmeal waffle left in the iron for about 15 minutes


----------



## cnycharles (May 16, 2017)

Blue corn posole




For lunch actually. I treated the blue corn I brought back from new mexico, grew roasted and froze my own anaheim type green chile peppers, included a meaty ham bone, ham stock, white sweet corn onion celery carrots and recaito sauce
Mmmmmmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2017)

Chicken thighs marinated two days in lupo's spiedie sauce mmmmmmmm
The smell must be distracting my neighbors as I'm ready to inhale these that just came out of the convection oven!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 2, 2017)

they look super yum!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 4, 2017)

Brined pulled pork mmmmmmmm!

This recipe http://www.kevinandamanda.com/perfect-pulled-pork-slow-roasted-seasoned-savory/
which brines a pork shoulder roast, applies a dry rub then roasts in oven at 225F for 1.5 hours per pound. 
I'd already purchased a 'small' loin roast instead of shoulder, has less fat, recipe calls for thick fat on top as it roasts; the loin roast didn't have this so put some bacon on top to 'fatify ' it 



The roast after 36 hrs brining



The dry rub



The rubbed and baconated roast; stay tuned for results!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 5, 2017)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about - meat on meat - it's what's for dinner! So how did it turn out?

I'm determined to slow smoke a pork butt this fall, make a mess of slaw, potato salad, garlic bread, bbq baked beans... sounds like a good Thanksgiving party menu.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 5, 2017)

Sounds good! It took far longer to get meat to 200 and 'pull apart' consistency, it was around 1:30am when I shut off the oven. It still didn't quite reach 200 and this morning when trying to pull it apart it resisted a bit. I think my oven dial is a little off at low temp. A shoulder roast would have been moister. Tonight I'll eat!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2018)

Homemade wings for the game!
But no blue cheese; local store supposed to close at 8pm, at 7 the doors were locked, no outdoor notice posted! (Crazy eagles fans)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 27, 2018)

This!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berthold (May 20, 2018)

Clear oxtail


----------



## Tom Reddick (May 23, 2018)

That looks magnificent Berthold. I usually use my home made beef stock for stews and the like, so I use a lot of sawed femur bones to add marrow which makes it cloudy, and I only rarely separate it from there to get a clear broth even though the result is wonderful. Love the look of yours. Perfect.

Also, extra applause for the Meissen Blue Onion bowl!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2018)

Charles, that seafood platter looks like a cardiac arrest in a pan. Where can I get one?


----------



## Berthold (May 23, 2018)

Tom Reddick said:


> That looks magnificent Berthold. I usually use my home made beef stock for stews and the like, so I use a lot of sawed femur bones to add marrow which makes it cloudy, and I only rarely separate it from there to get a clear broth even though the result is wonderful. Love the look of yours. Perfect.
> 
> Also, extra applause for the Meissen Blue Onion bowl!



Tom, cleaning and draining liquids was part of education at university in chemical engineering and physical chemistry.

Yes, fine food needs fine porcelain. We say in German the eyes eat with.


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Charles, that seafood platter looks like a cardiac arrest in a pan. Where can I get one?



It was awesome! Its Elkton md just a mile from i95
Bnb seafood 1610 Elkton Rd, Elkton, MD 21921

I dont go there that often, or usually get that much but it was the first time this year. You just cant go and get seafood off the cuff easily in upstate ny like this one good thing going for this area (oh, and all the barbecue places mmmm)


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 1, 2018)

its happening again

And there will be strawberry rhubarb pie with homemade vanilla ice cream waiting when I get home *sigh*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

